# LOCKSTOCK - My plan to get back in the game!



## lockstock

Hi everyone, Oh no.. Not 'ANOTHER' journal most will say! Most guys will show themselves in their best offseason state and then follow on pics as they diet down to greatness. In my case im actually in one of the worst states ive been in for quite some time because of being ill since before Christmas.

I have spent all of last year gaining size from doing well competing at top amateur level (NABBA) that year and since before Christmas i havent had one productive training session because of a strange virus? My stomach was distended beyond belief, i coudnt even see my feet and my gut was was like dough? Going from 8 meals daily i was down to 2 meals per day. I contantly felt sick, even drinking a glass of water i felt sick. And sleep.... man, i have never slept so much in all of my life. Has anybody else had this kind of virus as it lasted around 2 months. Its fair to say my mass has gone AWOL and im hoping to retrieve it asap.

Because of my placing last year i didnt need to qualify for this years British Finals which is always a bonus but sadly that is not to be. Im hoping now that im well enough to train i can regain my lost muscle mass and start my pre-contest prep in July to qualify for next years Finals this October.

As most people who know me well, i have my own nutritional supplement company called NAR. It has been sold only in my Body Performance store and ive since ventured out to reformulate the products including taste (im very picky) to make them all around better. I have succeded this now and used a top manufacturing company help achieve all of my reformulated products.

Lets face the facts, i am a very honest down to earth guy and ive been in this game for around 20 years and some products have really made me laugh over the years. One i thing i must stress that i will not do is make 'Gimicky' products that are hit and miss. I refuse to make silly products just to make money. We all like money but i wont make money at the expense of ripping people off, especially the young and the uninformed

I have (been told) the biggest reputation in my area for being knowledgable and also the only guy who is dedicated enough to look outside the box to make things happen in my life regarding my chosen sport.

I consider myself a late starter in terms tapping in to my potential and i have changed a great deal over the last 2-3 years, better late than never i guess.

I will add my diet and supplement program tomorrow, start training next week monday and add my before photo aswell then gauge photo's every 4 weeks.

Im looking forward to this, 3 months have flown by and i have since disintigrated but im hoping to change all that.

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## oaklad

Looking forward to this I remember watching you at Leeds in 2009 then at Brits was impressed by your physique then


----------



## 3752

Paul, sorry to hear about the illness mate and shame you won't be stepping onstage this year although i am sure there are some class 4 guys thankful of this 

all the best with the off season mate i trust it is the UK's you are aiming for? i will pop in from time to time mate to see how your doing....guess i will see you onstage in 2012...

all the best mate...

Paul


----------



## H22civic

Looking forward to seeing your journal progress mate! Will be keeping a close eye on this one!

Good luck with the year ahead!


----------



## lockstock

oaklad said:


> Looking forward to this I remember watching you at Leeds in 2009 then at Brits was impressed by your physique then


Thanks oaklad. It was 2008 when i competed in Leeds and came 2nd to Darren Nicholhurst, i didnt look too bad.

At the Brits i majorly messed up but heyho.


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> Paul, sorry to hear about the illness mate and shame you won't be stepping onstage this year although i am sure there are some class 4 guys thankful of this
> 
> all the best with the off season mate i trust it is the UK's you are aiming for? i will pop in from time to time mate to see how your doing....guess i will see you onstage in 2012...
> 
> all the best mate...
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Long time no battle with pants on, ha! As for the virus i guess im not alone and i always think that there are plenty of people far worse off then myself and that certainly is true, it was more of a hinderence than anything else.

Last years placing for me was great. Being the first time at the NABBA Brits for me was a great experience and the atmosphere, organisation, competitors both and female was truely exceptional and the result ended that year for me on a high note.

Because i have missed the Finals now i have decided on the Batley qualifier and i want to show up with more mass and better conditioning (like ya do), even though last years efforts served me well im not even close to what i really want to look like.

As for 2012, i never put all my eggs into one basket so the need to qualify for that is my first aim and (if) i do qualify i can then think what to do next for the final. I learnt alot last year and again i will be doing my own prep. Personally for me i didnt like to compete 2 weeks after the qualifer. Too many things was missing in my physique by the time the final came but i know how to rectify this now...Thank God!

Great to hear from you Paul and it will be good to get some input from yourself sir!


----------



## lockstock

H22civic said:


> Looking forward to seeing your journal progress mate! Will be keeping a close eye on this one!
> 
> Good luck with the year ahead!


Hi H22,

Thanks for the luck, it may be needed matey


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Long time no battle with pants on, ha! As for the virus i guess im not alone and i always think that there are plenty of people far worse off then myself and that certainly is true, it was more of a hinderence than anything else.
> 
> Last years placing for me was great. Being the first time at the NABBA Brits for me was a great experience and the atmosphere, organisation, competitors both and female was truely exceptional and the result ended that year for me on a high note.
> 
> Because i have missed the Finals now i have decided on the Batley qualifier and i want to show up with more mass and better conditioning (like ya do), even though last years efforts served me well im not even close to what i really want to look like.
> 
> As for 2012, i never put all my eggs into one basket so the need to qualify for that is my first aim and (if) i do qualify i can then think what to do next for the final. I learnt alot last year and again i will be doing my own prep. Personally for me i didnt like to compete 2 weeks after the qualifer. Too many things was missing in my physique by the time the final came but i know how to rectify this now...Thank God!
> 
> Great to hear from you Paul and it will be good to get some input from yourself sir!


yes mate a long time....lol

it is good to hear you are taking one step at a time but lets be honest Paul you are one of the top class 4 guys in the UK so qualifing should not be an issue if all goes well with the prep...

i was struck with the flu bug that is making the rounds just after christmas which knocked me out for 2-3 weeks......

like you i know where i need to improve to battle against guys like yourself next year and that is what this year is all about.......as i said i will pop in from time to time to lend my support......

all the best mate....


----------



## RACK

Is it the Bately show in May you're doing lockstock? If so I'll be there too so will say hi.

Good luck with everything


----------



## OJay

good luck mate will be following the journal


----------



## 3752

RACK said:


> Is it the Bately show in May you're doing lockstock? If so I'll be there too so will say hi.
> 
> Good luck with everything


John, Lockstock is doing the NABBA UK show in October mate this qualifies him for the NABBA Britain in 2012...


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> good luck mate will be following the journal


Thanks OJay


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> Is it the Bately show in May you're doing lockstock? If so I'll be there too so will say hi.
> 
> Good luck with everything


Hi Rack and thanks to Pscarb for answering for me.

I remember you from last May i think? You certainly had the girls screaming for you... Did you pay them? :lol:

Good luck for this May and hope all goes to plan matey.


----------



## DB

Good luck mate, u have an awesome physique


----------



## RACK

lockstock said:


> Hi Rack and thanks to Pscarb for answering for me.
> 
> I remember you from last May i think? You certainly had the girls screaming for you... Did you pay them? :lol:
> 
> Good luck for this May and hope all goes to plan matey.


HAHAHA, I said they could have my tan after the show, Rotherham girls just love tan 

Thanks for the wishes mate


----------



## lockstock

I was going to post yesterday evening but im totally shattered because the youngest of my Japanese Akita's has Ideopathic Epilepsy and has had 7 fits over the past 2 days, i wont go into it because its not very nice and my girlfriend and i have had no sleep really since the early hours of Sunday.

Glad i havent started training this week but for me i always put the things i love the most first in my life and training is always second on the list. Bodybuilding is a VERY selfish sport but your private life should always come first and be the main priority!

I have sat down and had a think about my diet and as of Monday (possibly Sunday) my bodybuilding diet will begin. My body doesnt tolerate certain food types so i just stick with what works so here goes;

*Meal 1) NAR Pro Shake (Strawberry), 100g Oats cooked in milk, Handful of Blueberries.*

*
*

*
Meal 2) 6 Whole Poached eggs, 2 Slices of Wholewheat toast.*

*
*

*
Meal 3) 250g Turkey, 1 Packet of uncle bens White Rice, 3 Pineapple rings*

*
*

*
Meal 4) Pre-Workout - NAR MRP (1hr 45 mins before)*

*
*

*
30 Mins before training - 6g NAR NOX Shock *

*
*

*
Meal 5) Post Workout - NAR Volumize (Apple Flavour)*

*
*

*
Meal 6) 250g Lean Steak mince, 100g Uncle Bens White rice, 3 Pineapple Rings*

*
*

*
Meal 7) NAR MRP (Chocolate)*

*
*

*
Meal 8) NAR Pro Shake (Strawberry), Table Spoon Extra virgin Oil At around 2-4 p.m.*

As for my training it is very intense and my muscle groups are sore for at least 5 days so rather than train my whole body over the week it actually takes me 8 days and the 9th day repeats the cycle so the way i have optimum recovery and also because of the training cycle each week is different, also because im taking age into consideration the extra rest will be better for growth;

*Day 1 Legs*

*
Day 2 Chest*

*
Day 3 Rest*

*
Day 4 Back*

*
Day 5 Shoulders*

*
Day 6 Rest*

*
Day 7 Rest*

*
Day 8 Arms*

*
Day 9 Repeat cycle*

I use mostly iso tension in my training as this has helped me gain the most mass over the last 3 years. I have no concern as to what poundages i lift as long as it gets the job done and im totally wiped out then job done really


----------



## lockstock

DB said:


> Good luck mate, u have an awesome physique


Thanks DB, Likewise matey.

Lovin' the pants in your avi


----------



## DB

lockstock said:


> Thanks DB, Likewise matey.
> 
> Lovin' the pants in your avi


CHeers mate..

Like the pants hey? Buy me a drink first.. I'm not a slag  :lol:


----------



## scobielad

Good luck Paul...this journal will be an inspiration to me and other beginners in the forum.


----------



## john fenton

good to see u on here paul looking forward to your journal always a good read get your before pics up quick as i know how quick u grow.


----------



## lockstock

....I'd like some water please barman for DB the gent... Tap! :beer:


----------



## lockstock

scobielad said:


> Good luck Paul...this journal will be an inspiration to me and other beginners in the forum.


Hi scobielad,

Thanks very much. Everyone needs a little inspiration in their lives no matter what its for.

There are plenty of guys who certainly inspire me from this website. Taking little bits of information from people who have been there and done is always a bonus.

When i started training the internet wasnt invented then! :whistling:


----------



## lockstock

john fenton said:


> good to see u on here paul looking forward to your journal always a good read get your before pics up quick as i know how quick u grow.


Thanks John,

I have been known to sleep in a garden grow bag. Because of my height i fit in it quite well :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

I have always liked your physique mate, so best of luck.

Nice training split too. I totally agree about letting the body recover


----------



## lockstock

chrisj22 said:


> I have always liked your physique mate, so best of luck.
> 
> Nice training split too. I totally agree about letting the body recover


Hi Chris,

Thanks very much sir.

Since devising my own split last year it is certainly the best routine i have followed and i felt very fresh for every single workout.

More recovery time = More growth


----------



## lockstock

Only a few more days before my plan will begin then its time to blow the air back into the deflated balloon.

I have already put my diet up of what i will be eating along with my nutritional supplements so i thought i might aswell add my honest diet of what im eating now

Meal 1) Protein bar, Can of some sugared stimulant drink (Not my Nox its too strong)

Meal 2) Crisp Sandwhich

Meal 3) Whatever is on the go? Pizza, chips or something along those lines.

Inbetween i will have hobnobs and some chocolate. In the evening it would be ice cream or something else tasty that floats my boat 

A shocking daily eating intake but its nice to have a break from a regimented routine.

Here is an example from 2008 of how fast your body can change once you have the correct muscle building formula in place. In the photo below i weighed 196lbs from having a much deserved break from training etc, i call it my chill out time.. its good for the mind too! The photo to the right was 12 weeks later and i weighed exactly the same.










I would say i am in the same position look wise as the first photo so i have long way to go because i would like to gain more muscle, as much as possible really before my prep begins July.

Below is what i looked like before i got ill just before Christmas weighing 225lbs. My weight was still climbing at this point too so i dont really know what could of been achieved weight wise. I have plenty of weak flawes in my physique but i was happy the way things was going up to this point.

No cardio was done either because i felt like i was over training and it certainly had a negative impact on my recuperation and certainly my workouts half way through even though cardio was kept at low impact so i'll just leave the cardio for pre contest. Once i stopped cardio everything seemed so much better, nothing to do with being lazy as i will do anything to enable a better physique but not at the expense of my health.










The plan now is to hopefully be bigger and tighter than the above photo come July time to end my mass building phase.


----------



## RACK

The first lot of before and after pics are awesome mate. Especially as the weight is the same too.


----------



## OJay

Great pics mate you obv know your stuff and what you want got no doubt you will get there


----------



## 44carl44

Will be following this can't wait for more pics.all the best mate


----------



## bigricky

hey paul, just seen this thread so thought i'd pop in and say hi!

really sorry to hear about the illness mate, will be following your journal, always interesting to see what the other guys are doing!

looking massive and in decent nick for 225lb in that last pic, good work!


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> The first lot of before and after pics are awesome mate. Especially as the weight is the same too.


Hi Rack and Thanks,

To a 'normal' person who isnt into this kind of sport would think the latter photo would be much heavier. Because muscle is nearly 3 times heavier than fat it certainly gives off that impression i guess.


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Great pics mate you obv know your stuff and what you want got no doubt you will get there


Hi Ojay,

Im certainly going to give it my best shot.... All or nothing for this year!


----------



## lockstock

44carl44 said:


> Will be following this can't wait for more pics.all the best mate


Hi Carl,

Thanks matey. You cant wait for more pics but im dreading my first photo, ha! I will change pretty quick if all goes to plan, it should be possible now that my health is up to scratch.


----------



## lockstock

bigricky said:


> hey paul, just seen this thread so thought i'd pop in and say hi!
> 
> really sorry to hear about the illness mate, will be following your journal, always interesting to see what the other guys are doing!
> 
> looking massive and in decent nick for 225lb in that last pic, good work!


Hi Ricky... Me ol' nemesis! 

Being ill svcks but there have been plenty of other peeps in the same boat, just glad it wasnt swine flu or something else bad. Sh1t happens 

I like reading peoples journals,especially if you can learn something from it as im always on the prowl for information to make myself be a better competitor.

Doing this journal will keep me on my toes and keep things stricter than ever. Off-season for me now is just like pre-contest, nothing is left out so the gains will come once its forced!


----------



## lockstock

I almost forgot about another problem i had... Celulitis. No i dont have cellulite 

I had a problem for quite some time with my lower arm an inch above my inner elbow and it was full of fluid?

The doctor out ruled any signs of an abcess because the area wasnt red, it didnt hurt at all and i wasnt ill, it was just swollen.

To cut a VERY long [email protected] NHS story short i was supposed to have a ultra sound scan the day i went in but i was kept in the hospital, it was 3 days later when i got a scan??? So, instead of a quick incision to release the fluid i ended up being on a drip for 8 days before i could go home. The worst part was that i was in hospital all that time and i wasnt ill.

Im allergic to penicillin so the doc gave me another antiboitic to try and that didnt work either so ended up with iv antibiotics.

Luckily it was only a skin infection and it was all superficial so that is on the mend but its no big deal i guess.

Im awaiting another date from the hospital to have a ganglian removed from my left wrist. When i use lifting straps it pushes it in and its painful so i thought whilst im on a roll i might aswell get anyother foreign bodies chopped out.

My mum always did say i was an odd bod :laugh:

On a positive note i can train shoulders properly now, only since last summer. I had keyhole surgery in 2008 and i havent been able to train them hardly at all since 2005/6. I got around the problem using isolation excercises post chest workout as this is all my shoulders could take. Now i can do anything for them so im looking at big improvements in this area now.

I have sciatica on my right glute too so training hamstrings is a problem but where theres a will theres a way. None of the above will cause me any hassle.... Roll on Monday :thumbup1:


----------



## Rotsocks

Like John said amazing transformation on the before and after pics and also looking very large in the one before you got ill.

Thanks for sharing and will be following this one with interest


----------



## lockstock

Rotsocks said:


> Like John said amazing transformation on the before and after pics and also looking very large in the one before you got ill.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and will be following this one with interest


Thanks Rotsocks and thanks for taking some interest sir!


----------



## lockstock

Here are my starting photos. As you can see im just a shadow of my former competative self but im hoping to change all that around pretty quick.

Ideally i want to look nothing this at all in 4 weeks time and being realistic i think my bodyfat will lower itself naturally by at least 2% once i get into the swing of things. Im not aiming for any specific weight for my first phase so i will just let my body go with the flow.

My starting weight is 201lbs or 14.5 stone.



I woke up at 5 a.m. this morning thinking about the phases my body will be going through and i couldnt get back to sleep. When i get like this i love it because i know only good things can happen when my mind is on the job.

My food intake is going down very well considering i have been eating nothing really and its nice to start using my own brand of supplements again. Nox Shock however will be left out to start with because its far too intense to use for the first few weeks of me getting back into this game!

I will add my first training session tomorrow. I dont really count reps at all but once im into it full on my reps can vary from 6 to 80 depending on what im doing and feeling.


----------



## OJay

Yes as you say mate, far from your best but you know what to do to get there and I'm sure you will

You still have the mass and shape it's just the condition that will change and I assuume more lean mass will get added also

Good luck


----------



## john fenton

how s the first session go paul how did the arm feel. whats with the beard. i will pop in this week nearly out of mrp.


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Yes as you say mate, far from your best but you know what to do to get there and I'm sure you will
> 
> You still have the mass and shape it's just the condition that will change and I assuume more lean mass will get added also
> 
> Good luck


Hi OJay,

I have no mass left, its all trickled away. Im down by 24lbs now plus ive gained a fair bit of fat as you can see... I cant wait to change things around


----------



## lockstock

john fenton said:


> how s the first session go paul how did the arm feel. whats with the beard. i will pop in this week nearly out of mrp.


Hi John... My star pupil! 

My arm is ok, be 100% in 2 weeks, its causing me no bother to be honest apart from it looks my arm is around 12"... Thats a cold measurement mind you! :laugh:

As for my beard, thats my model look 

Woke up this morning and i have gained 4lbs so the first day back has served me well.

Last nights training session was legs and at the moment im keeping my max poundages and intensity at around 50% to break myself in. I will increase poundages, intensity and volume in 20% increments as this is what i have done in the past and it works very well.

For legs it was very basic and was done in 25mins. All reps was in the 15-20 range;

Leg extension 3 Sets

Leg Press 3 Sets

Walking dumbell lunges 2 sets

Hamstring curls 2 Sets

Leg Press Calve raises 2 Sets

Tonight is chest and im looking forward to that because its flat and fat right now, be good to get the feeling of some blood pumped in there.

The adrenaline rush at the gym was fantastic last night but my workout was over before i got started really, i wanted more but not at this stage.


----------



## MXD

Look forward to this for sure will be following with great interest bro!


----------



## LOCUST

Good luck with this, ill be following hopefully a good transformation will happen..


----------



## lockstock

MXD said:


> Look forward to this for sure will be following with great interest bro!


Hi MXD,

Thanks for reading


----------



## lockstock

LOCUST said:


> Good luck with this, ill be following hopefully a good transformation will happen..


Hi Locust,

Thanks.... And me too!


----------



## 44carl44

lockstock said:


> I almost forgot about another problem i had... Celulitis. No i dont have cellulite
> 
> I had a problem for quite some time with my lower arm an inch above my inner elbow and it was full of fluid?
> 
> The doctor out ruled any signs of an abcess because the area wasnt red, it didnt hurt at all and i wasnt ill, it was just swollen.
> 
> To cut a VERY long [email protected] NHS story short i was supposed to have a ultra sound scan the day i went in but i was kept in the hospital, it was 3 days later when i got a scan??? So, instead of a quick incision to release the fluid i ended up being on a drip for 8 days before i could go home. The worst part was that i was in hospital all that time and i wasnt ill.
> 
> Im allergic to penicillin so the doc gave me another antiboitic to try and that didnt work either so ended up with iv antibiotics.
> 
> Luckily it was only a skin infection and it was all superficial so that is on the mend but its no big deal i guess.
> 
> Im awaiting another date from the hospital to have a ganglian removed from my left wrist. When i use lifting straps it pushes it in and its painful so i thought whilst im on a roll i might aswell get anyother foreign bodies chopped out.
> 
> My mum always did say i was an odd bod :laugh:
> 
> On a positive note i can train shoulders properly now, only since last summer. I had keyhole surgery in 2008 and i havent been able to train them hardly at all since 2005/6. I got around the problem using isolation excercises post chest workout as this is all my shoulders could take. Now i can do anything for them so im looking at big improvements in this area now.
> 
> I have sciatica on my right glute too so training hamstrings is a problem but where theres a will theres a way. None of the above will cause me any hassle.... Roll on Monday :thumbup1:


Mate your falling apart.

Hope all is going well.hope you enjoyed your first sesh back.


----------



## OJay

have you got any pics of you in contest shape mate?


----------



## lockstock

44carl44 said:


> Mate your falling apart.
> 
> Hope all is going well.hope you enjoyed your first sesh back.


Nah, im indestructible! :laugh:


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> have you got any pics of you in contest shape mate?


Im on the right... This was at the British Champs last year.










1 day after my first day of carb loading.










2-3 weeks out










Last years NABBA North East at Batley


----------



## LOCUST

excellent pics there mate, love the face when your lean, you cant beat it, i get these odd smile lines..

looked excellent on stage, what show are you hoping to do ?


----------



## lockstock

LOCUST said:


> excellent pics there mate, love the face when your lean, you cant beat it, i get these odd smile lines..
> 
> looked excellent on stage, what show are you hoping to do ?


Thanks Locust.

Once i have regained some much needed size i am planning my prep for July (ish) and will compete in November (it was October) in Batley to qualify for next years British.. I may do something else aswell if i feel confident enough?

Batley Frontier Variety Club, Bradford Road, Batley, W.Yorks, WF17 6JD. Judging & show combined. Registration at 1100, start time 12 noon. Contact show organiser, Paul Jeffreys, for entry forms and further details: Wolfwear Sports & Fitness on (01274) 730718 or 07889 399107.

Here i am in the center at last years Final... Along with uk-m's own pscarb to the left! 










Traning has gone well this week so far. Ive gone from 14.5 stripped morning weight to 15.0 so 9lbs gained in 3 days.

My legs feel like they have been battered with a big stick but its just part n parcel of getting back into it again.

Chest training went well on Tuesday;

Swiss ball flyes 3 sets

Flat Hammer Strength press machine 3 Sets

Incline dumbbell press 3 Sets

Pec deck 2 Sets


----------



## XJPX

Looking fantastic in the pics mate, looking forward to seeing u surpass ur previous best


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Here i am in the center at last years Final... Along with uk-m's own pscarb to the left!


It was a good day mate with some good top guys onstage mate.....


----------



## 44carl44

9lbs in 3 days keep it up mate and you will have your size back in no time.


----------



## OJay

Good pics mate

And great gains already good going


----------



## supercell

Well I'll keep this brief. You are a good friend, in fact my brother from a different mother.

For those of you that dont know Paul personally, Paul is a grafter. Because of this and our similar strategies with our bodybuilding we became good friends. We bounce ideas off each other and both have learnt a lot from one another.......Knowledge is nothing unless shared...This was made for us!!

He lives and breathes his bodybuilding when he has a plan and a goal in place. He will not disappoint anyone in this journal. It will be informative and honest.

I salute you mate and as always you have my support in everything you do!

God bless

Jx


----------



## Simon01

Good luck with your training mate! Looking foward to the journal


----------



## Steedee

I remember the transformation last time round! Looking forward to reading this.

Good luck with everything Paul.


----------



## Tasty

I don't usually like journals but enjoyed reading this one so far, I'll definitely keep checking. Best luck with it all, I know what it's like to lose years of hard work through sickness or injury and it's not fun!


----------



## lockstock

XJPX said:


> Looking fantastic in the pics mate, looking forward to seeing u surpass ur previous best


Thanks Mr X 

Looking forward to surpassing my previous too... Where theres a will, theres a way!


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> It was a good day mate with some good top guys onstage mate.....


Hi Paul,

Great day and great show... 1st place would have been nice though!


----------



## lockstock

44carl44 said:


> 9lbs in 3 days keep it up mate and you will have your size back in no time.


Hi Carl,

I hope so. Its started off well and i intend on keeping it this way until the very end... Whenever that is?


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Good pics mate
> 
> And great gains already good going


Thanks OJay. Hope all is well with you too sir!


----------



## OJay

All is going good mate

Year ofstarting productively getting some nice gains coming along always good

One major reason apart from bringing up weaknesses in my physique as to why taking year off shows is to progress on my career and yesterday got confirmed moving team to progress and a 1700 pay rise  so smiles all round I'll celebrate with legs in the morning


----------



## lockstock

supercell said:


> Well I'll keep this brief. You are a good friend, in fact my brother from a different mother.
> 
> For those of you that dont know Paul personally, Paul is a grafter. Because of this and our similar strategies with our bodybuilding we became good friends. We bounce ideas off each other and both have learnt a lot from one another.......Knowledge is nothing unless shared...This was made for us!!
> 
> He lives and breathes his bodybuilding when he has a plan and a goal in place. He will not disappoint anyone in this journal. It will be informative and honest.
> 
> I salute you mate and as always you have my support in everything you do!
> 
> God bless
> 
> Jx


Thanks J.... Youre starting to make me blush, haha! Ditto to that too mate.

I certainly do LOVE this sport and ive said this before, i am a late starter considering i have trained for 24 years but better late than never so i will just crack on with the task in hand.

Its great to share our ideas. It served me well just before christmas so my aim now is to capitalise on that and its my heart to get the job done with no messing about.

If its one guy who puts me on the straight and narrow its you mate... You know my all thoughts J and im always thankful for everything you have done for me past and present... Let the games begin bad boi! :thumbup1:

One more thing guys.. James llewellin is looking unreal for 2 weeks out and the pics he sent me this week was mind blowing. More size, awesome conditioning with crazy dry glutes. Also i have never seen cuts in his thighs like this, you can wedge your hand in them! James will do VERY well next week, thats all i will say on the matter.

Good Luck for the BGP mate x

Nearly there now :thumb:


----------



## lockstock

Simon01 said:


> Good luck with your training mate! Looking foward to the journal


Thanks Simon.


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> I remember the transformation last time round! Looking forward to reading this.
> 
> Good luck with everything Paul.


Thanks Steedee


----------



## lockstock

Tasty said:


> I don't usually like journals but enjoyed reading this one so far, I'll definitely keep checking. Best luck with it all, I know what it's like to lose years of hard work through sickness or injury and it's not fun!


Thanks Tasty.

Most journals can be a little monotonous at times especially when no pics up. I'll add what i can over the weeks and as they say... Proof is in the pudding!


----------



## lockstock

Man am i sore now, struggled to get up this morning.

Im pleased to have changed gyms now as im like a kid in a candy store, i have never changed in a gym with so much equipment. Plenty of hammer strength kit too so i will use all of this new multi angled equipment to my advantage.

The muscle groups that are under par are sure to have a positive impact once i get to grips with various new machines. I can really feel the difference and im hurting in areas that ive never felt and the pain is pretty intense to say the least but as they say... If it hurts, it works!

Back training on Thursday; (Using Iso tension training in all movements)

Pullover machine 3 Sets (What an awesome piece of kit, i will use this in every back workout now to increase upper width)

Hammer strength Pulldown reverse grip 3 Sets (Working the upper lats)

Hammer Stength seated mid range row (Upper to mid back)

Tbar rows 3 Sets (Mid to lower back)

That covered everything from top to bottom. Next week i will add more weight, more volume, more angles and more intensity. Its an absolute must to think about what im doing regards to improving my back.

When i train i think to myself... Crap back, crap back. Basically because it is. This winds me up so i kick the sh1t out of myself... and it works, ha! I dont want a training partner as i dont need pushing, i do it myself.

Shoulders and traps last night;

Side laterals 3 Sets - I came across this variation by accident. I havent seen it anywhere else but i hold the dumbbells in front of me thumb to thumb on my thighs and take the dumbells out to the side. You cant go as high as regular side laterals and its impossible to cheat. All the focus is on the lateral head only and takes all the stress away from your joints and forearms. If you have a bad rotator cuff then starting with this to pre-exhaust is an excellent idea. I tried this out on a few rugby lads at the gym who had ratator problems etc and normal side laterals seemed unbearable... Until they tried these. To top it off, because there is no interaction with other muscle groups your side delts are on fire in no time at all. Make sure to do them nice and slow, a heavy weight just isnt possible.

My shoulders need more cap on them so i do these every workout at the beggining of my workout. Your shoulders will burn (if done correctly) throughout the entire workout. It feels pretty nasty.

Standing Smith machine press 3 Sets - Luckily my height permits me to do these anyone over 5ft 6 and it wouldnt be possible as the height of the machine isnt high enough. I powered the weight up and on the decending part i took twice as long to lower it to increase intensity further more. It gives a nice burn feeling on the way down.

Seated Side laterals 3 Sets - Again keeping it strict and raising the dumbbells with my elbows to place more emphasis on the medial head and again lowering the weight nice and slow to keep the tension on.

Traps

Standing barbbell shrugs on the power rack - 2 Sets

Rear delts have been left out this week as they are sore indirectly anyway but these will be included in my next workout.

Weigh day on Monday so i have my net gain for the week. Im not fussed what the scales say as its only an indication really but i reckon a few more lbs than my last weighing on Thursday.

Arm training on Monday then thats my 8 day split complete so Tuesday will repeat the routine.


----------



## oaklad

are the laterals similar to these as demonstrated by Mr llewellin


----------



## lockstock

oaklad said:


> are the laterals similar to these as demonstrated by Mr llewellin


Bingo Oaklad, good find. I havent seen this anywhere, i thought i was on to something, ha!

My version is a little different as i use Iso tension so there is more of squeeze at the top and the decending part of the movement is MUCH slower making it impossible to go heavy placing even more stress on the on the medial head creating a rediculous burn.


----------



## OJay

Sounds like you are loving the new gym mate 

Those lat raises I've done before much more isolation of the lateral head so many people just wanna go heavy heavy heavy and never actually hit the delts!


----------



## Rotsocks

Liking the back shot 2 to 3 weeks out.

Hamstrings look amazing.

Gonna try the Smith Mc Press and Side Laterals next week.


----------



## lockstock

Rotsocks said:


> Liking the back shot 2 to 3 weeks out.
> 
> Hamstrings look amazing.
> 
> Gonna try the Smith Mc Press and Side Laterals next week.


Thanks Rotsock, i hate my back as its weak... Thats why i put it up so hopefully it will look much better later on in the year once i give it a good hammering!


----------



## lockstock

Training has gone as expected but im never satisfied, ha! My unclothed morning bodyweight has gone up by 10lbs in the first week so im now 15.1 from 14.5. The majority of this weight was gained in the first 3 days and my body reacted kind of like a major carb load because my body has lacked essential nutrients for so long. I can honestly say that i look nothing like what i did last week, at least everything is going in the right direction.

I had my first arm training session last night in around 12 weeks so this was taken very lightly and even through this my arms are dead but ive timed it right so i have no interaction of biceps/triceps and secondary muscle groups getting hit for a few days as i have legs to train tonight with rest tomorrow so i'll be ready Thursday.

Arm session went like this;

Tricep Pushdowns 3 Sets

Seated Tricep machine 3 Sets (Never used one before and i love it now ive got the hang of it a the new gym)

Incline Tricep Extensions 3 Sets

Tricep Pushdowns 2 Sets

Seated Preacher Machine 3 Sets

Concentration Curls 2 Sets

Barbell Drag Curls 2 Sets

Time to up the intensity and volume tonight for legs. Really looking forward to this week now as everything will be going up over the weeks until i reach my maximum.... Then i can really get stuck in and dig deep for some (new) much needed growth.


----------



## john fenton

all seems well mate keep at it.


----------



## OJay

Gains coming in nicely mate good going


----------



## lockstock

A guy who i know just got back from the states and he stayed at Gaspari's house. He said Flex Lewis is READY at 209 the camp said Flex has 3lbs to come off and thats it, his face was sucked in like an aids victim 2 weeks out!!! The rest of the weight will HAVE to come off from somewhere to make weight. It looks like this will be Flex's last year in the 202's because he has simply outgrown the class now.

A heavyweight at 5ft 5", thats awesomely crazy... especially when you are dry to the bone with his overall shape. This week at the GP will be very interesting with so many in the 202 class being in tip top condition along with some added size for most of the competitors.

Legs last night, volume didnt really increase but my poundages certainly did and my strength has rocketed since my last leg session, its all progression.

Leg Extension 3 Sets

Squats 4 Sets

Staggered Leg Press 3 Sets

Lying Alternate Hamstring Curls on Hammer Machine 3 Sets

Standing Calve Raises 3 Sets

Rest day today, thank god.


----------



## OJay

Sounds crazy bout flex can't wait to see the differences at the weekend


----------



## lockstock

Training went very well last night and im looking so much fuller, i was surprised last night when i took a look at myself at home... Never in the gym. I always wear baggy clothes so i look like a short fat kid really! 

My bodyweight is up some more. I wasnt going to get weighed until next Monday, my official weigh day but i could see i have volumised more. Weight is now 15.6 morning weight so a net gain of 15lbs in 10days. Although i lost 24lbs over nearly 3 months im expecting it all to be back on in 4 weeks, just over 2 weeks to go.

Chest last night;

Cable crossovers 3 Sets (All swiss balls was used.. Gutted. Wanted to do Swiss ball flyes)

Incline Dumbbell Press 3 Sets

Slight Incline Hammer Press 3 Sets

Dips 2 Sets

Next week i will be getting my physio Russ to come out and see me. This is a weekly thing, even if their is nothing wrong with me i have him assess me. Best thing ive ever done and it certainly keeps injuries down and hes the best physio ive ever delt with. He explaines things very well and hes VERY hands on as opposed to some physio's who stick a few pads on you then read the paper. This guy makes you scream like a girl but its all worth it. I have a section on my site, Ask the Physio. If you have any injury related problems Russ will answer them for you, he does this every Friday.

Back tonight so more intensity and more poundage to break tissue down even further for some extra growth.

I will be working at the BodyPower Expo on both days on the Monster Supplement Stand with my new NAR brand on show. Im looking forward to this as last year i think their was around 16,000 people.

I have never been, have any of you guys and what do you think of the event?


----------



## H22civic

lockstock said:


> 2-3 weeks out


^^^^Absolutely awesome. :thumbup1:

Well on your way to your 4 week target by the sound of things. Keep at it mate! :thumb:


----------



## OJay

It's great seeing results nothing makes you feel better good work man


----------



## lockstock

Ive not updated for a while because of work and other stuff i got going on but my stripped morning weight early this week was 15.5 from 14.5 two weeks ago so another good week for me. One major thing i have noticed is that my bodyfat has dropped a fair bit so my abs and serratus have leaned out nicely considering the high volume of food and very little time back.

My strength has trebled now im into my 3rd week and i can now go full on with heavy weights. Im up to using full stacks on most things so i will need to concentrate on iso techniques more now (for these machines) to keep the intensity flowing all the way through the set. Also my recovery rate is very well but im extremely tired at the moment, its a lot of stress to the body gaining all this weight again but things will settle down soon, its a must for me to get a minimum of 10 hours sleep per night.

I managed to train Monday, missed Tueday so i trained last night then tonight and Saturday a.m. to make up for it. I HATE missing training and having meals late but its just one of those weeks i guess.

Since ive been back at the gym i was like a little fish in a big pond and now its the other way around. Now that im gaining my size back each week everyone seems small. I guess when you cant train or eat properley and shrink miserably then most people look big, not that it bothers me at all, its just something you notice.

Arm training went very well and i trained my @ss off last night. Ive upped the tempo of my training so having a training partner isnt possible now because my rests are short and i prefer to train much faster nowadays... Plus i like to be on my own.

Tricep Rope Pushdowns 5 Sets

Seated Tricep Extension 4 Sets

Seated Smith Machine Tricep Extension 4 Sets

Jacobs Ladder on Smith Machine (4 Drops) 3 Sets

Lying Dumbbell Extension 3 Sets

Seated Preacher Machine 5 Sets

Seated Wide grip Drag Curls 4 Sets

Standing Inverted Hammer Curls 3 sets

40 minutes (ish) to complete the workout.

Legs tonight and Chest tomorrow. Im looking forward to taking the next lot of photos in a weeks time to compare the starting ones. Once i have seen these it will be another big kick up the jacksy for me because im wanting more! 

Im looking forward to the weekend as im going to a KFM (Keysi Fighting Method) seminar. I know the guy well (Andy Norman) and hes coming over from Spain where he now lives so we'll have plenty to catch up on.

Im also helping a guy from the Hull based Keysi camp for his next fight with his nutrition as Justin has a fight in 2 weeks.

Andy Norman did all the fight sequences for the last Batman movie and also for the game made by Electronic arts. Also helping Alex Reid out for the Tom Watson fight.... I could go on forever because he does so much. His best friend and trainer is a spanish gypsy called Husto, dont upset this guy ive seen him in action... SHOCKING!

A little story for you... I told Andy that ive never been knocked out so i asked him to do it. He told me to sit sit on a chair and he was half through a conversation and he swiped me with his knuckle on my chin and that was that. I blanked out, seeing stars and then we both laughed. He said imagine if i hit you full on... More laughter!

Legs Tonight, really going for more weight now and intensity. Time to Nox Shock it up tonight!!!


----------



## OJay

Sounds like everything is on track, be good to see the progress great work and dedication keep it up man


----------



## Steedee

lockstock said:


> A little story for you... I told Andy that ive never been knocked out so i asked him to do it. He told me to sit sit on a chair and he was half through a conversation and he swiped me with his knuckle on my chin and that was that. I blanked out, seeing stars and then we both laughed. He said imagine if i hit you full on... More laughter!


LMAO! Nice one Paul. LOL. That made me chuckle. Reps


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> LMAO! Nice one Paul. LOL. That made me chuckle. Reps


Getting knocked out is no big deal... Cos youre asleep! :laugh:


----------



## lockstock

Sunday was a little unfortunate, i was trying to find the MMA venue where the seminar was held... And i couldnt find it

The sign had blown down into 3 pieces and went back to the company who made it. On top of that the guy running his seminar had his phone off so i drove back home. I was that annoyed i nearly went to Burger King!

Oh well, theirs always next time... To take a big hit on my chin

Yesterdays morning weight has gone up. Because i was busy last week my weight dropped mid week to around 210lbs from 215lbs but im up to 217 now that my calories are in check. A net gain of 16lbs in 3 weeks with less body fat and i have plenty more to come.

Im looking much fuller again with more overall size, in fact i need to buy some training pants. Last week i was squatting around 200kg and my pants split as i hit rock bottom, i carried on regardless as i didnt want to waste my final set... If you could see my butt then you shouldnt of been looking!

Back training last night;

Nautilaus Pullover machine 4 Sets

Rack Dead Lifts 5 Sets

Hammer Strength Pulldowns 3 Sets

Cable Rows 3 Sets

Next week i will hit top lifts and from there the odd extra set and another excercise will be thrown in for good measure aswell trying to lift heavier so i have plenty to be getting on with at this early stage.

Shoulder training tonight then rest day tomorrow, also it will be time to get Physio on my right forearm, lower back, neck and traps at 10 a.m. tomorrow.

Last weeks shoulder training was intense but i was PT someone at the same time to fit things in for the day, still good though but i prefer it on my own so i'll see what i can come up with later.


----------



## defdaz

16lb in 3 weeks, more really due to fat loss, awesome. Be back to your (very very) best in no time!


----------



## Steedee

Same as daz above mate. Thats awesome.

Do you just put this down to muscle memory mate and the fact you obviously know how and what your body responds to.

Keep it up mate. A good read.

Ste


----------



## lockstock

defdaz said:


> 16lb in 3 weeks, more really due to fat loss, awesome. Be back to your (very very) best in no time!


Thanks Daz. The eating is the hardest part, im not the biggest eater by far but one must eat sir! 

I know what my aim is and im a milliion miles away yet so i'll just keep cracking my whip :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Same as daz above mate. Thats awesome.
> 
> Do you just put this down to muscle memory mate and the fact you obviously know how and what your body responds to.
> 
> Keep it up mate. A good read.
> 
> Ste


You said it Ste.

Im like an old dog that keeps on playing. Ive been into this now for 24 years... Christ, its my big 4 0 next year! :whistling:


----------



## lockstock

Training on Tuesday was great apart from people leaving dumbbells scattered on the floor as usual, that drives me insane! :gun_bandana:

Shoulders, high reps sets and excercises left my delts on fire for a good few hours. I didnt count reps as such but there was plenty thrown in for good measure and this varied from around 10 to 60 at a guess using rest pause in most movements.

Seated side laterals (My version) 4 Sets

Standing Smith Machine Press 5 Sets

Incline Front Raises with thumbs up supersetted with Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals 3 Sets (This superset nearly had me puking as the burn was so intense)

Seated Shoulder Press Machine 4 Sets

Rear delt Machine 4 Sets

40 minutes and i was ready to die... Awesome! Im glad i can throw anything at my delts now without my post shoulder op (from a few years ago) getting in the way. It will be a few months yet to see some positive impact on my new routines but i can really feel something good happening to my physique and time will tell.

Im starting to feel much heavier now and the extra weight has kicked in some nice snoring for my girlfriend to listen to when shes trying to sleep 

As soon as i head to around 16 stone i snore like a pig... Apparantly? :whistling:


----------



## OJay

Wish I could snore mate can't even sleep at the moment it's crazy!

Great to feel progression means you are doing something correct and makes you wanna carry on


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Wish I could snore mate can't even sleep at the moment it's crazy!


Valium


----------



## lockstock

Last nights training was arms;

Tricep Rope Pushdowns (Pulled out) Superset with Rope Pushdowns (Hands close together) - 3 Sets and Millions of reps until fried.

Seated Cable Extension Machine 4 Sets - All reps was fast and explosive with very little rest.

Seated Smith Machine Tricep Extension 4 Sets - As above rep wise

Lying Overstretched Dumbbell Extension 4 Sets - As above

Seated Cable Curls on Low Pulley Row machine 4 Sets

Seated Preacher Single Hammer Curls 4 Sets

Because of work and other things going on training will be missed today so i will make up for this tomorrow or Sunday? Had my weekly physio today so my neck, right forearm and lower back are in bits so today is a definate no no, rest up and heal!


----------



## OJay

lockstock said:


> Valium


that via a prescription? there was some other thing for sleeping too but cant remember the name of it


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> that via a prescription? there was some other thing for sleeping too but cant remember the name of it


Have you tried Melatonin? Dont confuse it with Melanotan that gives your skin a greasy teabag looking colour 

3mg caps did nothing, 6mg was ok but 9mg was the business, 12mg was too much as it took too long to wake up.

Take 1 hour before bed and it feels like you have been reading for too long, sore eyes. Once you get your head down and turn the lights out you get an awesome sleep!. Just google it, very cheap and your body naturally produces it.


----------



## OJay

got some been using 2 caps past 2 nights

will up the dose, got zma also cheers buddy


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> got some been using 2 caps past 2 nights
> 
> will up the dose, got zma also cheers buddy


As always, if in daubt... Up the dose!


----------



## OJay

yip...only way to live life....recommended dosages are for the normal people


----------



## Steedee

I wake up at the drop of a hat. I think I may get some of those.

Get to sleep easy enough but garanteed to wake up atleast twice for a ****.

They used to only be available from the states, can you get them here nowadays???

Loving the training mate. Keep it up.


----------



## OJay

I got mine off eBay

Just popped 3 will see how they respond


----------



## Steedee

Nice one Oj. Let us know how you get on.

And sorry for hijacking Paul.


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Nice one Oj. Let us know how you get on.
> 
> And sorry for hijacking Paul.


Hijack away, its only the internet!


----------



## lockstock

This mornings leg session was a touch on the light side, if i train legs a.m. my knees hurt but training late p.m. i have no problems. I must be getting like an old car and need more time to get going.

Leg Extension 3 Sets

Squats 3 Sets

Walking Dumbbell Lunges 2 Sets

Seated Hamstring Curls 3 Sets

Standing Calf Raises 2 Sets

Very simple and not too much to it really but it all felt effective which is the main thing.

I'll get my gf to take some photo's on Monday night and upload Tuesday when i get a mo. Ive really been looking forward to getting the first phase of 4 weeks out of the way to see what i need to do next, once i see the photo's and weigh myself i will know. If i do need to change anything it should only be a few tweeks with my diet and thats it.

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## OJay

Look forward to seeing the progress mate

I find training morning I'm much better than afternoon when had load of food I just get stuffed and bloated, not fun! 

9mg of that stuff sent me off but I always wake with tren sweats and needing a pee but getting better may try 12mg tonight


----------



## Steedee

Do you have any shows in mind mate? How long do you think you will need before you are comfortable with your look again.


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Look forward to seeing the progress mate
> 
> I find training morning I'm much better than afternoon when had load of food I just get stuffed and bloated, not fun!
> 
> 9mg of that stuff sent me off but I always wake with tren sweats and needing a pee but getting better may try 12mg tonight


Great, you just have to play around with dosage until its right, at least upping it you drifted off to sleep!


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Do you have any shows in mind mate? How long do you think you will need before you are comfortable with your look again.


You must have missed an earlier post mate. I plan to compete in early November, it was supposed to be late October but this has now changed.

I prefere to do a British qualifier only, if i make the final then great and thats my job done. Personally for me i see no point in doing a show just because im in shape as it serves no purpose to me at all plus it means spending more money, time and effort just to be in a line up which doesnt advance me anywhere.

I need to up my game big time this year so im not messing around. I have the Qualifier to aim for so i would like that in the bag... If ive improved that much i would like the overall too (Ultimately) then i have until next year May for the Final which i want to win badly. All this talk doesnt mean i will and im not one to blow smoke up my own @rse... Its just my aim and i have a good chance like many other good guys!

Neil Hill said he would love to work with me for the U80kg UKBFF when he saw me last year 1 day before carb load and said some very nice and positive things and to come from a man of his calibre was shocking to hear as he doesnt dish out good comments willy nilly. I dont like the UKBFF and ive built more mass now so the 80kg is out of the question. I wont diet away what has cost alot of money to build. Im just being realistic.

Im never comfortable with my look so the answer to your question is NEVER!


----------



## Steedee

Sorry bud. Im usure I did read it just too lazy to go back thorough lol. Nice one. You do have a pleasing physique mate to say the least. Re the comments from Neil hill. Nice, yeah he sure does know his stuff and what an encouraging complement.

No I suppose we are never happy with ourselves. LOL Stupid question.

Keep it up buddy.

Ste


----------



## lockstock

Vin said:


> After seeing you live last year in Southport (i had you first) i believe that you definitely have the potential not only to win the class at the Brits but also for a very good placing at the Universe.


Hi Vin,

Thanks for that, thats nice of you to say so but i have to disagree (only because its my physique) :laugh:. I got beat fair and square.

Personally i was shocked at 2nd... Because i was hoping for 6th so i could be in the final line up. When youre back stage its very hard to gauge yourself accurately so 2nd for me was the icing on the cake, plus it qualified me for next year which was a bonus but thats not meant to be this year.

Last year i learnt a lot in terms of how to come in bigger but more importantly sharper. Neil Hill said, "When i hear your name announced at a show i think great and then you get on stage looking like you shouldnt be there with no confidence and your condition is off, not miles off but off... and that really ****es me off because of what you have".

Those comments where very much taken on board and this helped a great deal last year for the 2 shows i did and this year will be even better and i know i can improve because of self belief, something i struggle with.

All i want is a British title then im done, im not asking for much! :lol:


----------



## lockstock

Vin said:


> Shame you're not there this year...oh well it only means you'll be even better next year!!
> 
> So i gather your aim for this year is NABBA UK??


Yes Vin, NABBA UK is my only show this year then a few weeks later its my B'day... Nice.


----------



## lockstock

I took some photo's last night and although i can see a big change i still have a lot of catching up to do, my arms are VERY far behind but i reckon in 2-3 weeks they will have caught up. Because of my op ive had to train them carefully whilst my right lower arm is still healing... Makes sense.

My unclothed morning weight is still the same as last week 217lbs, i thought i looked like i weighed more by way of looking this week but my condition is pretty good considering im 4 weeks back into training and im not any cardio at all. I always hold a fair bit of water but my bodyfat is pretty low so im happy with that at least.

My next lot of pics will be in 4 weeks time and this will give me enough time to see a difference again. I'll get the photo's taken somewhere different because the lighting is pants but you can see whats what.


----------



## lockstock

A few more pics that was taken so i can compare again in 4 weeks time in terms of more size and being a little harder, as long as the quality gains keep coming then i'll be a happy camper.

Im always hard on myself, someone has to be and this keeps me progressing


----------



## Steedee

Somethings in life just aint fair!!!

How on earth do you do that Paul. LMAO.

Looking great mate considering the short amount of time you been back in the frame. You will be back to your very best in no time at all.

Mucho respecto brother!!!

Ste


----------



## BobBB

Great Calves Lockstock. Well done mate.


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## DB

You look like one of those fake adverts in the front of magazines!

''Johnny added 20lbs of lean MASS and drop 5% bodyfat in 4 weeks''

You're a freak! (in a good way)

Good work mate


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Somethings in life just aint fair!!!
> 
> How on earth do you do that Paul. LMAO.
> 
> Looking great mate considering the short amount of time you been back in the frame. You will be back to your very best in no time at all.
> 
> Mucho respecto brother!!!
> 
> Ste


Thank you Sir Ste!


----------



## lockstock

BobBB said:


> Great Calves Lockstock. Well done mate.


Thanks Bob, great Avi pic.


----------



## lockstock

Vin said:


> I can see a nice binge going on there......


Mmmm, Cake.... I lurrrrve de cake!


----------



## lockstock

DB said:


> You look like one of those fake adverts in the front of magazines!
> 
> ''Johnny added 20lbs of lean MASS and drop 5% bodyfat in 4 weeks''
> 
> You're a freak! (in a good way)
> 
> Good work mate


Haha! Thanks Shredder 

I can handle freak... Ive never been called freak (wish i was), usually i get called plenty of other things instead! :whistling:


----------



## lockstock

*Mondays Chest Workout;*

Swiss Ball Cable Flyes 3 - Sets (Iso)

Incline Dumbbell Flyes 4 - Sets - Half normal range reps then finished with Iso)

Incline Hammer Press - 3 Sets (Iso)

Flat Dumbbell Flyes - 3 Sets (Iso)

Because i train on my own once i reach failure i take the intensity further by finishing with 3/4, 1/2 and 1/4 movements then until the weight doesnt budge an inch... Total total failure, the kind of pain and burn i love.

*Last nights Back session;*

Pullover Machine 4 Sets (Iso)

Rope Cable Rows 5 x 5 Using Iso and 20-30 secs rest once ive failed at 5, burnt like a mofo.

T-bar Rows 3 Sets (Light to Heavy weight concentrating on contractions)

Close Grip Pulldowns 3 Sets (Heavy weight low reps)

My physio came to see me today to sort my tendonitis in right upper forearm (hurts like hell) and my lower back from gaining weight so fast.

Im soooo tired right now and have been for the last 10-15 days but when bodymass increases quickly you kind of expect it... Look at JP now he is the same size as King Kong... Bigger in fact  He knows what i mean 

Im finding it hard to eat now that i have had it easy for the past 4 weeks, now is where it will get harder as i have my structure back (nearly) so i have to really dig deep and force any improvements from now on.

The body is a funny old thing and can adapt to certain changes quickly so you need to read the signs and be on the ball to prevent stagnation other wise you will look the same forever.

Rest day today and a MASSIVE chunk of steak, chips and ice cream is on the cards for tea. If you are dieting and have just read this bit forget you read it!!!


----------



## lockstock

The past week has been difficult for me to eat my meals lately and i dont want to fall into the trap of consuming too many liquids. Of course my supplements serve a MASSIVE purpose but it all has to be balanced out correctly. I have grown so fast its like im fit to burst at the seams and im very, very tired ALL day because of this but it will change soon when my body normalises and gets used to this.

Today i feel super charged and im ready to up my calories. I know when i get stuck eating wise its just a matter of a week or so until my body acclimatises to any weight that has been gained and then im back to normal again ready to eat even more calories.

I have puposely not included a great deal of essential fats at the start of my program because protein and carbs alone has done the trick to bounce my body back very quickly. From the photo's i recently put up it actually took me 3 weeks but photo's was taken at week 4.

I have weighed the same (but not looked the same) for the past 2 weeks. Im still losing bodyfat so my body composition is changing nicely whilst mass is still volumising.

Next plan is to introduced 900 calories daily to my diet all in the way of fats which will equate to an extra 6, 300 kcals per week. Ive weighed 217 lbs stripped morning weight for the past few weeks but when i get weighed next Monday i am going to guarantee myself that a few more lbs will have been gained along with my arms looking bigger and everything else as its ALL a forced effort now.

Shoulder training tonight. Some techniques will vary because of tendonitis but that doesnt mean my training will be less intense.... Ohhhh NO!

Time for 6 Whole Poached eggs now and 3 slices of toast then its sleepy time for 1 hour


----------



## Steedee

Refreshing journal to read this Paul! It all seems to be falling into place nicely squire.

Keep it up bud.

Ste


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Refreshing journal to read this Paul! It all seems to be falling into place nicely squire.
> 
> Keep it up bud.
> 
> Ste


Glad you think so, thanks Ste.


----------



## lockstock

Since increasing my fats my weight is up to 219 now with condition still good (for off season) so a good 2lbs since changing my food about and eating is still no problem, nothing worse than stuggling to eat. Last week i couldnt finish my meals because of being so full all the time... At least the dogs enjoy my healthy left overs 

I had to train around my tendonitis last night but that was no problem at all as i still managed to build up a nice inferno in my delts by re-arranging a few excercises. Where theirs a will theirs a way!

*SHOULDERS*

Shoulder Press Machine 6 Sets - Heavy Weight with minimum rest)

Seated Side Laterals 3 Sets (My Iso version)

Alternate Side Lateral Machine 3 Sets (Iso)

Rear Delt Machine 5 x 5 - 20-30 secs rest in between sets (Iso)

Dumbbell Shrugs - Only a girly 20kg so i wasnt gripping too tight, need my forearm to heal.

Arms tonight, looking forward to this session because they need a good kicking!!!


----------



## lockstock

Weight is now 220 stripped morning weight so a 3lb increase since monday, 5 more lbs to go and i will be back in the frame of where i was before i got ill.

Not much sleep last night, i still looked pumped this morning... My arms have been pulsating all night (what a weird feeling) due to increasing the intensity more than previous weeks and using more Iso, i could literally feel the blood pumping around in my arms whilst TRYING to get to sleep. This problem was keeping my gf awake so i slept downstairs so she could sleep... The measures you have to take 

Usually its common sense to train triceps before biceps if you was to have a all arm session but this time i switched it, make your own rules up. The session was much better than anticipated and once tricep training had began my biceps kind of acted like a cussion against the strain of stretching and squeezing. Ive never trained in this fashion but ill certainly carry this on for a while as it felt fantastic.

*BICEPS*

Concentration Curls 3 Sets of around a gazillion reps

Standing Straight Barbell Curl 3 Sets

Seated Preacher Curls 5 x 5 (Iso)

*TRICEPS*

Rope Pushdowns 4 Sets 10 ISO Reps with hands pulled out then 20 Reps fast and expolsive with hands together.

Lying Dumbbell Extensions 4 Sets All high reps was Iso and once failed i dropped one dumbbell and carried on alternately and used the the other hand for extra assistance once the tricep had failed to crank a few more reps to increase intensity further... Rediculous burn!

Tricep Ladder 3 Sets Using 3 height positions, start at the lowest until failure and so on...

Seated Tricep Machine Extension 3 Sets (Iso)

My arms are DEAD and they feel great, just the feeling i wanted and ive not had this for months. I did say my arms need a good kicking and they got it... They need it!


----------



## Raptor

lockstock said:


> I took some photo's last night and although i can see a big change i still have a lot of catching up to do, my arms are VERY far behind but i reckon in 2-3 weeks they will have caught up. Because of my op ive had to train them carefully whilst my right lower arm is still healing... Makes sense.
> 
> My unclothed morning weight is still the same as last week 217lbs, i thought i looked like i weighed more by way of looking this week but my condition is pretty good considering im 4 weeks back into training and im not any cardio at all. I always hold a fair bit of water but my bodyfat is pretty low so im happy with that at least.
> 
> My next lot of pics will be in 4 weeks time and this will give me enough time to see a difference again. I'll get the photo's taken somewhere different because the lighting is pants but you can see whats what.
> 
> View attachment 56339
> View attachment 56340
> 
> 
> View attachment 56341
> View attachment 56342


Brilliant results mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## TH0R

Haven't been on here for months, glad I popped on today and caught your journo, inspiring stuff!!

Interesting split, can I ask what it was in your earlier days and how you now feel the change is

benefitting you (I'm late 40's now:rolleye

Where do you sell your products? I'm not far from Beverley and like how you've put some actual

thought into them, rather than just trying to make a quick buck.

Will deffo keep up with this mate, and good luck for the future


----------



## 3752

things are looking great Paul, some really good gains in such a small space of time mate.....


----------



## lockstock

Raptor said:


> Brilliant results mate, keep up the good work!


Thanks Raptor, nice Avi! :thumbup1:


----------



## leveret

Is it just internet or do you have a shop around Beverley/Hull area mate?

I'm debating my next purchase now might have a look.

Work at Cactus Jacks Beverley opposite corner house, do some good steaks/bodybuilder friendly(ish) food.


----------



## lockstock

leveret said:


> Is it just internet or do you have a shop around Beverley/Hull area mate?
> 
> I'm debating my next purchase now might have a look.
> 
> Work at Cactus Jacks Beverley opposite corner house, do some good steaks/bodybuilder friendly(ish) food.


Hi Leveret,

My Body Performance store is in Beverley on the Swinemoor Ind Est (HU17 0JG) Tel; 01482 882897, give me a call or pop in to see me.

I love Cactus Jacks, Chicken Breast, Baby rack of ribs & fries


----------



## lockstock

tel3563 said:


> Haven't been on here for months, glad I popped on today and caught your journo, inspiring stuff!!
> 
> Interesting split, can I ask what it was in your earlier days and how you now feel the change is
> 
> benefitting you (I'm late 40's now:rolleye
> 
> Where do you sell your products? I'm not far from Beverley and like how you've put some actual
> 
> thought into them, rather than just trying to make a quick buck.
> 
> Will deffo keep up with this mate, and good luck for the future


Hi tel,

My routines have always been 4 days per week or pretty much, so training the whole body within that period.

Day 1 Chest, Shoulders.

Day 2 Back

Day 4 Legs

Day 5 Arms

Now that im older along with a few nagging injuries my new split is much better as im (40 next year) so i feel extra recuperation is needed and this works well for me as the gains are nice and steady.

Day 1 Legs

Day 2 Chest

Day 3 Rest

Day 4 Back

Day 5 Shoulders

Day 6 Rest

Day 7 Rest

Day 8 Arms

Day 9 Repeat cycle

Email me at [email protected] and get back to you asap regarding products.

Youre right about the products, i dont want to make a string of products just for the sake of it, i would rather have products that serve a major purpose to coincide with ones diet plan to get the best results just like whats its doing to my own physique.

Glad to see you back on here tel and thanks very much :thumbup1:

Paul.


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> things are looking great Paul, some really good gains in such a small space of time mate.....


Thanks Paul,

Everything is going well apart from being so damn tired all the time but something has to give, it always does in this game as you know!

Im trying to gain quality size and not just pile it on asap and look messy so looking leanish is a must for me. I dont have the type of metabolism to get too fat anyway. I can lose size rapidly but also i can gain it back just as quick, an ideal metabolism really.


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Everything is going well apart from being so damn tired all the time but something has to give, it always does in this game as you know!
> 
> Im trying to gain quality size and not just pile it on asap and look messy so looking leanish is a must for me. I dont have the type of metabolism to get too fat anyway. I can lose size rapidly but also i can gain it back just as quick, an ideal metabolism really.


yes mate something has to give at some point.....

i envy your metabolism mate as i seem to gain some bad weight when pushing the boundaries to gain, look forward to seeing the end result mate and all things go to plan for both of us look forward to mixing it up again on the NABBA Britain stage next year...


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> yes mate something has to give at some point.....
> 
> i envy your metabolism mate as i seem to gain some bad weight when pushing the boundaries to gain, look forward to seeing the end result mate and all things go to plan for both of us look forward to mixing it up again on the NABBA Britain stage next year...


I have both my parents genes as they are so similar. Im naturally very thin so my diet is a must to make things happen, unfortunately its hard for me to eat sometimes but i just get on with it.

As for your metabolism Paul you are getting on a bit... Are you doing the Masters? :lol:

Yea, all being well i hope to qualify and then we can do battle once again!!! :2guns:


----------



## lockstock

Weight is up again nice and evenly. Im 221 lbs now with more noticable vascularity and overall fullness again so im happy with this. My triceps are showing signs of ridges from top to bottom, thighs have more feathering and my veins on my lower abs are more prominant, intercostals are leaner too.

Ideally i would love to drop no more than 2 stone to be ready so im keeping a close eye on any weight that is gained... I cant gain muscle any faster put it that way but i do get impatient and this is what makes me stick to my own program.

I have got it in my head that no way would i set foot on stage looking like i did last year even though i got 2nd at the final and to be very critical and honest about my own physique it just isnt good enough at all... Its ok for the line up but not to win so i need to pull my finger out!

Man alive... Leg training was super intense last night with very little in way of excercises but its how its done that counts and they was french fried big time!

*CALVES*

Seated Calf raises 3 Sets

I couldnt get much of a stretch on this machine so concentrated on heavy weight and peak contraction.

Standing Calf Raises 3 Sets

These are always done in a 3 phase movement. Start at mid point then peak contraction, back to mid point then finish off with full stretch. You cant use crazy weight with this but both peak contraction and stretch are for 2-3 seconds... Feel the burn!!! Awesome to try if you have weak calves!

Calf raises was then done whilst my heals are on a 20kg plate and then squeeze peak contraction until failure (lots of reps) Once failed turn around so you are on your toes and repeat until failure. Finished off with some extra stretch work.

*THIGHS*

Leg Extension 3 Sets

Plenty of reps. I was going to use Iso but my thighs was burning immedietely so i trained them with fast explosive reps until fried.

Hack Squats 3 Sets (Similar to 21's)

I mixed it up a bit with these and fvck me did these hurt! Started with 10 reps @rse to ankle up to mid point then stood up and did 10 half reps again finished with 10 full reps. No rest at all so a nice 30 rep set... All i had on was a 20kg per side, so full of blood it hurt so bad but felt so right :blink:

*HAMSTRINGS*

Lying Leg Curl 3 Sets

Nothing fancy because of Sciatica in my right glute (had it for ages) so i just do what i can. Basically pump some blood in and not train to failure or i end up with problems.

That was my leg session and today im walking like ive poohed myself so job well done!


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> I have both my parents genes as they are so similar. Im naturally very thin so my diet is a must to make things happen, unfortunately its hard for me to eat sometimes but i just get on with it.
> 
> As for your metabolism Paul you are getting on a bit... Are you doing the Masters? :lol:
> 
> Yea, all being well i hope to qualify and then we can do battle once again!!! :2guns:


  no masters for me mate, think i will stick with Class 4 for a while dont want you to take all the limelight do we  ....all the best mate for the coming months and through your prep.


----------



## Grim Reaper

Lockstock, a really inspiring journal you have, keep up the good work... :thumbup1:


----------



## OJay

Those calf raises sound killer...will be added to my routine


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> no masters for me mate, think i will stick with Class 4 for a while dont want you to take all the limelight do we  ....all the best mate for the coming months and through your prep.


Thanks Paul same to you matey... Good health and injury free all the way to the finals!


----------



## lockstock

Grim Reaper said:


> Lockstock, a really inspiring journal you have, keep up the good work... :thumbup1:


Thanks Grim Reaper, i shall do my best


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Those calf raises sound killer...will be added to my routine


Once youve tried it tell me what you think, or better still wait the day after when the pain REALLY kicks in and you cant walk!


----------



## lockstock

Chest last night and i did the same as last week as it worked so well, by late this afternoon it will be in pieces.

Over the first 4 weeks where i made rapid gains from regaining my lost muscle mass its very easy to see that nutrition is key when you look at it this way;

Over 4 weeks a total of 16 workouts. Most muscle groups had been trained 4 times and others only 3 times during this period.

Over 4 weeks a total of 200 meals including training and non training days.

For all you beginners out there It is very easy to see that nutrition is certainly the successor in building mass, train as hard as you want but if your nutrition and supplementation isnt a priority than your gains will be VERY limited and you are basically p1ssing in the wind!

*My diet as it stands now;*

1) Large Glass of fruit juice (To illicit a natural fast insulin response to drive nutrients in, food comes 10 minutes after drinking my juice, usually from Grape), NAR MRP (Strawberry), New York style bagel, Banana, 1 Yakult.

2) 6 Whole Poached Eggs, 3 Slices of WholeWheat Toast.

3) 250 Turkey, 1 Packet of Uncle Bens Long Grain Microwave Rice, 2 Pineapple Rings, 1/4 Cup of Almonds , Brazil Nuts or Walnuts.

4)* PRE WORKOUT* -NAR MRP (Chocolate)

NAR NOX SHOCK (45 Mins Before)

5) *POST WORKOUT* - NAR VOLUMIZE - (Apple)

6) 250G Lean Steak Mince, 1 Uncle Bens Basmati Rice, 2 Pineapple Rings, 1 Yakult.

7) NAR MRP, 1/4 Cup Mixed nuts.

8) NAR MRP (Between 2 and 4 a.m.) (Vanilla)

The above diet and supplements are working very well so no need to change anything at all.

Rest day today and as usual it will be a slab of steak (No point weighing it, just eat it), Fries and whatever desert there is? :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

Bodyweight is up again and todays unclothed morning weight is 223lbs, im certainly feeling it now especially at my height but im also leaner too which is a bonus. A simple dog walk blows my calfs up like a balloons (it feels like it) as my muscles are oxygenating blood and nutrients very well so its very easy for me to get an instant pump. Every meal is on the dot and at this stage of where im at now i cant miss a single meal at all as it has a negative effect on my weight and also the way i feel.

*BACK*

Pullover Machine 4 Sets (Iso)

Wide Underhand Grip Pulldowns 4 Sets

Bent Over Rows 4 Sets

Rope Pulley Rows 7 x 7 (Iso)

My back was totally whacked after these, plus it didnt help with the fact that the gym was like training under a tin roof in Thailand. They have air con... Why not just turn it on! Please


----------



## gearchange

Hats off to you lockstock,what a superb journal you are writing.You have been very generous with your training tips some of which have been inspirational.Your progress is fantastic,this is without doubt one of the best I have ever read.I will continue to follow this with anticipation..Thank-you


----------



## lockstock

gearchange said:


> Hats off to you lockstock,what a superb journal you are writing.You have been very generous with your training tips some of which have been inspirational.Your progress is fantastic,this is without doubt one of the best I have ever read.I will continue to follow this with anticipation..Thank-you


Hi Gearchange,

Thanks.... Im too generous :whistling: No not really, journals get a little bit boring if you dont explain a thing or two.

Things are slowing down for me and getting harder now so now i have to do a little bit more digging to see how more mass can be achieved? But i like this part as it makes the mind wonder, i have a few ideas to try yet! Mmmm?


----------



## lockstock

A.m. weight is 223lbs again for the 2nd week in a row but thats not a problem as i still feel like im getting leaner and also my lower back pain has totally gone from adding my weight back so quickly so my body has adjusted to this nicely. I feel totally normal now so i need to step it up a gear. Increasing something in your plan right away because you havent gained weight in a week or two can actually back fire on you and make you look worse, i see this alot recently especially in younger guys in there quest for mass... It certainly dont look pretty but to each their own.

Yesterday was a busy day plus i was doing PT in the evening so this week i will train Tues, Thursday, Friday, Saturday. I also missed two meals yesterday, doesnt seem enough hours in the day sometimes so i just wrote yesterday off and will make up the deficit of calories this week so its no biggie really.

Today will be arm day and here is what i will do, because i missed yesterday i already know what i'll be doing... As always i usually make it up as i go along;

Heavy Olympic Barbell Curl 5 Sets

Incline Dumbbell Curl 4 Sets

Seated Preacher Curl Machine 4 Sets

I wont add any hammer movements in just yet because of my treated forearm from my physio i'll leave it for another week or two so i dont end up going backwards in terms of being injured.

Tricep Rope Pushdowns 4 Sets - 20 Reps with rope pulled out, squeeze at the bottom for 2-3 Secs then 20 Straight reps with hands together.

Lying EZ Bar Extensions 4 Sets - These are done light because of the angle i do them at but i get an extra stretch at the bottom and the burn is awesome.

Close Grip Smith Machine Press - 5 Sets of 5 (Like FST but less rest and more Iso to make it harder)

Seated Tricep Extension Machine 4 Sets with exagerated stretch

Single Arm Reverse Grip Pushdown 2 Sets (If my tris can hack it?)

It may seem like alot of sets but my arms (although not great) respond better to this plus i train much faster then i used to this workout should take 40 minutes.

Im looking forward to my next lot of photos. When my gf takes them she says, 'Have you finished'? When i have she says nothing and goes back to watching the t.v.... Im just doing my own thing i guess. This makes her sound not interested but she is really guys. Shes a great critique from show to show and is a big help, you can never forget your partner, especially when you live together as its a team effort. I like bodybuilding... She like's horses!


----------



## LOCUST

Totally get you with the gf thing mate, my wife is 100% behind me, she even does all the cardio with me pre comp, takes my pics and is my biggest fan really.

without her it would be so hard to do, i feel sorry for guysthat dont have the support of their partners.


----------



## KRIS_B

this is a really good thread this just wish i could come training with ya for a couple of months and see if i grew anymore lol


----------



## DB

Awesome progress mate!


----------



## lockstock

LOCUST said:


> Totally get you with the gf thing mate, my wife is 100% behind me, she even does all the cardio with me pre comp, takes my pics and is my biggest fan really.
> 
> without her it would be so hard to do, i feel sorry for guysthat dont have the support of their partners.


Hi Locust,

Thats cool having the person you love being behind you 100%. Some folks cant seem to find this balance and its ruined alot of relationships. My gf has seen me ripped, look a mess, win shows, lose shows... Shes seen it all so she knows the score. If i cant see her when im onstage i can sure hear her!


----------



## lockstock

KRIS_B said:


> this is a really good thread this just wish i could come training with ya for a couple of months and see if i grew anymore lol


Hi Kris,

Not a cats chance mate... As Keith Lemon would say...'I would 'DESTROY YOU!' :lol:


----------



## lockstock

DB said:


> Awesome progress mate!


Thanks Baz,

Not long for you now mate and you look great!


----------



## lockstock

Last nights training was great, mainly because my strength has gone up (in general overall) but a stronger muscle means a bigger muscle if its fed well, so im hoping for a little more mass soon. In the past i have found that when i get stronger i get bigger which makes as this is what happens to everyone... Again, as long as your nutrients are in check!

Just out of interest i took some measurements. In the past they have been slightly more but i was a mess at 229lbs and this was 8 years ago when i thought i had a great plan going on but obviously not when you have to lose 4 stone to get in shape... Never again.

Here are my true cold measurements;

HEIGHT; 5ft 5" (Pumped :laugh

ARMS; 19"

CALVES; 19"

NECK; 18.5"

CHEST; 47"

THIGHS; 28 1/4"

Not bad but not enough so i'll keep on keepin on, i would like to see some more rounded off figures but you have to make do with what you have sometimes but i know more can be added... If forced!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## KRIS_B

lockstock said:


> Hi Kris,
> 
> Not a cats chance mate... As Keith Lemon would say...'I would 'DESTROY YOU!' :lol:


lol thats what i would want mate im all up for it, no pain no gain in my opinion!!


----------



## lockstock

KRIS_B said:


> lol thats what i would want mate im all up for it, no pain no gain in my opinion!!


No problem... £35.00 Per session please :thumbup1:


----------



## Steedee

lockstock said:


> Last nights training was great, mainly because my strength has gone up (in general overall) but a stronger muscle means a bigger muscle if its fed well, so im hoping for a little more mass soon. In the past i have found that when i get stronger i get bigger which makes as this is what happens to everyone... Again, as long as your nutrients are in check!
> 
> Just out of interest i took some measurements. In the past they have been slightly more but i was a mess at 229lbs and this was 8 years ago when i thought i had a great plan going on but obviously not when you have to lose 4 stone to get in shape... Never again.
> 
> Here are my true cold measurements;
> 
> HEIGHT; 5ft 5" (Pumped :laugh
> 
> ARMS; 19"
> 
> CALVES; 19"
> 
> NECK; 18.5"
> 
> CHEST; 47"
> 
> THIGHS; 28 1/4"
> 
> Not bad but not enough so i'll keep on keepin on, i would like to see some more rounded off figures but you have to make do with what you have sometimes but i know more can be added... If forced!!! :gun_bandana:


Nice measurements buddy!

Love seeing the week to week changes that take place.

Once again, great log mate.

Ste


----------



## Rotsocks

Thanks for the updates.

Tried the calf excersise you put up the other day and they are still very sore

So thats two of your excersises recommendations I have tried(the other being the standing smith mc shoulder press and side leterals) that have both given me great doms so keep looking out for more of yours to try out.


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Nice measurements buddy!
> 
> Love seeing the week to week changes that take place.
> 
> Once again, great log mate.
> 
> Ste


Thanks Ste,

I missed a measurement; Forearms 15"... Every inch counts :whistling:


----------



## lockstock

Rotsocks said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> Tried the calf excersise you put up the other day and they are still very sore
> 
> So thats two of your excersises recommendations I have tried(the other being the standing smith mc shoulder press and side leterals) that have both given me great doms so keep looking out for more of yours to try out.


I hope you smashed them well Rotsocks! Glad the few little tips worked well for you mate. Its just a case of having that mind to muscle link and thinking a little bit more about how to train a given muscle rather than just gong from A to B, hence your more than usual doms... Good work sir


----------



## lockstock

Chest last night and as i type this the pain is kicking in a treat. I did something totally different from the norm but pretty much a standard routine but included Iso or it wouldnt have worked for me.

Incline Smith Machine Press 5 Sets with just enough rest until my breath is back to normal.

Not done this excercise for a LONG time but it felt good. As the bar was lowered i took the deepest breath possible to plough as much air into my chest and lifted my rib cage up to exagerate the stretch even further and holding my breath for a count of 3 with bar on my upper pecs, hands slightly wider than shoulder width... The blood just POURS in pronto. Hard to squeeze at the top as you exhale because of the positioning so as soon as the weight is pressed its returned to keep the tension on.

Flat Dumbbell Press 5 Sets minimum rest.

Same approach as above but with feet up on the bench to hit my chest more. The final 2 sets was heavy so i had my feet flat on the floor for safety purposes as i train alone.

Pec Deck Flyes 4 Sets

I see guys at the gym go way to heavy on this, its an isolation excercise. Again i used Iso, big deep breath with rib age exagerated out further for a count of 3... As the weight is pulled in my rib cage remains the same and then i squeeze and bring my hands to the center for a count of 2-3 as i exhale then repeat.

I had at least another excercise to do but i felt totally done and my last set felt pretty dead so i decided to go homeand feed my body with Volumize asap then another 2 meals as usual.

Had Physio done today and my therapist said i look much rounder and leaner again (since last week) so thats nice to hear because i never see anyone and he doesnt talk garbage either so something is working, maybe more than i realise as i see myself everyday. I will judge for myself when i see the new pics in 10 days time? It will be good to see if you guys can see any difference? Possibly 8-9lbs added since 4 weeks ago with a little less fat so that will make it around 25lbs added since the start of me getting back into it.


----------



## OJay

Those are real great gains In that time frame mate

I always struggle to feel doms in chest even though every session chest is pumped and completely shot it's weird


----------



## LOCUST

Mate I've got terrible side delts. There my worst body part. They only come out when'll super lean then they dissapear after.

I can't quite getvmy head round these lateral raises of yours.

Without sounding like a **** can you explain it in simple terms lol.

Or do you have a vid link anywhere ?

Also do you recommend 2 exercises for side deltas on shouders as I see you using 2 types standing and seated ?


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Those are real great gains In that time frame mate
> 
> I always struggle to feel doms in chest even though every session chest is pumped and completely shot it's weird


Thanks Ojay.

Ive heard the same thing from a few guys, everything i train feels like ive been whacked with a stick... Everyone is different i guess mate.


----------



## lockstock

LOCUST said:


> Mate I've got terrible side delts. There my worst body part. They only come out when'll super lean then they dissapear after.
> 
> I can't quite getvmy head round these lateral raises of yours.
> 
> Without sounding like a **** can you explain it in simple terms lol.
> 
> Or do you have a vid link anywhere ?
> 
> Also do you recommend 2 exercises for side deltas on shouders as I see you using 2 types standing and seated ?


Hi Locust,

When i position myself seated i keep my body as upright as possible. Whilst holing the dumbells my thumb and forefinger are facing my thighs. Arms are FULLY straight and then extended out to the sides with no bend. Because of the way i do it the my arms dont even meet parallel because my delts meet full contraction before this so it doesnt happen. I use 10kg dumbbell to keep it 100% strict for 3 sets and the burn is immense. No strain on the joints or forearms at all which is great... Once i cant achieve a full rep i finish off with 1/2 then 1/4 reps until i can only move it a few inches, make sure to lower the weight slowly and never rest the dumbbells at the side of your thighs, again to increase tension further.

I use this as my first excercise as it impacts nothing but my delts so it pre exhausts them VERY well. These days i usually do 2 push and 2 side raise movements, im making up for lost time to be honest because past keyhole and its working a treat.

Thats the only way i can describe it mate, hope this has helped.... Let me know how you get on!


----------



## lockstock

Not been online for a while as my workload has increased a great deal but my training and dieting has been right up there. Admittedly last week wasnt so great because of my Akita's epilepsy so its rather upsetting because of the after effects lasts for days and makes me feel down and not wanting to eat as much but its something i have to deal with but i dont care about myself as im not the one with epilepsy and i love my both of my Akita to pieces.... I never want kids but its pretty much the same to me.

On a good note my weight is up to 225lbs (16.1) morning weight. My last pics i was 217lbs 4 weeks ago i think so a good 8lbs up and my strength is having a massive surge at 8 weeks in and this makes me feel great in the gym and each week i feel better and better in the gym because im VERY hungry to improve.

I have to be realistic now and as ive said before im not a big guy so have to rely on my overall shape, nothing really stands out as such so im fairly even.. so ive ben told anyway. Most certainly im looking at 230 over the next 4 months, thats 5lbs of tissue and not crap and i aiming for a 30lb drop to be in contest shape when the time comes. I dont care for numbers so im just using this as a guage so as to not blag my own head, i know i would have improved since last year so thats all that matters. Right now im just where i want to be but the strange thing is i feel small already because im used to looking how i do now.. Im sure plenty guys of reading ths feel the same.

My training will change from 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off to 2 on 1 off 3 on 1 off, probably over the next few weeks to pay more attention to my arms but every bodypart will still get the same recovery rate.

A nice rest is in store now until Tuesday (apart from working tomorrow) so it will be great to chill out and rest up :thumbup1:


----------



## OJay

dogs are a mans best friend its understandable mate

seems like your training is still on course and making those big gains still, very impressive! what cycle are you on at the moment?


----------



## Steedee

lockstock said:


> Hi Locust,
> 
> When i position myself seated i keep my body as upright as possible. Whilst holing the dumbells my thumb and forefinger are facing my thighs. Arms are FULLY straight and then extended out to the sides with no bend. Because of the way i do it the my arms dont even meet parallel because my delts meet full contraction before this so it doesnt happen. I use 10kg dumbbell to keep it 100% strict for 3 sets and the burn is immense. No strain on the joints or forearms at all which is great... Once i cant achieve a full rep i finish off with 1/2 then 1/4 reps until i can only move it a few inches, make sure to lower the weight slowly and never rest the dumbbells at the side of your thighs, again to increase tension further.
> 
> I use this as my first excercise as it impacts nothing but my delts so it pre exhausts them VERY well. These days i usually do 2 push and 2 side raise movements, im making up for lost time to be honest because past keyhole and its working a treat.
> 
> Thats the only way i can describe it mate, hope this has helped.... Let me know how you get on!


Sorry to hear of your akitas epilepsy buddy. A friend of mines alsation had it and it wasnt pleasant.

Atleast you got your prioritys right mate, dogs are such loving companions and can be just as ewarding as kids although sometimes I think the dog is 10 x better behaved than the kids plus dont give you stress 

Good to see the weight still rising mate. Im sure your gonna do wonders come show time mate. Thats a show im gonna have to attend.

Keep up the hardwork buddy.

Steve


----------



## lockstock

Vin said:


> I know where you coming from on that one. Our Labrador has the same problem and it was really affecting us.
> 
> He's on medication now and seems to be better but i'm always monitoring him and everytime he makes a noise i shoot to see if he's having a fit!
> 
> It's the same for us, our dogs are like kids for us!


Hi Vin,

Thanks for that mate. Im lucky my dogs are with us 24/7, even Keiko the male moves right away as soon as he hears Suki move... He knows the score now and knows shes ill but at least shes well lokked after. Its still not a nice problem to deal but such is life im afraid. Her pattern is every 3-4 weeks then she fits for a few days then it takes a week or so to get back to normal and thats whilst on meds.


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Sorry to hear of your akitas epilepsy buddy. A friend of mines alsation had it and it wasnt pleasant.
> 
> Atleast you got your prioritys right mate, dogs are such loving companions and can be just as ewarding as kids although sometimes I think the dog is 10 x better behaved than the kids plus dont give you stress
> 
> Good to see the weight still rising mate. Im sure your gonna do wonders come show time mate. Thats a show im gonna have to attend.
> 
> Keep up the hardwork buddy.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the heads up Steve and youre right... kids are worse, ha!

Im still one myself


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> dogs are a mans best friend its understandable mate
> 
> seems like your training is still on course and making those big gains still, very impressive! what cycle are you on at the moment?


My cycle consists of year around dieting and hard as fvck training until your eyes bleed!!!


----------



## john fenton

next set of pics please paul.


----------



## lockstock

Took some pics the other night and they came out blury but a few are ok, its good to see side by side and im happy with each improvement but i think i will look much better at week 16 so im half way there and i plan to make a few changes soon to speed things up a little.

Here are weeks 1 - 4 - 8.

Bodyweight is 14.5, 15.7, 16.1


----------



## Steedee

LMAO - Paul your a bloody mutant.

Nice progress bruvva!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy liverpool

fkin hell mate....some progress on ya lad. well done man

J


----------



## lockstock

Again Weeks 1 - 4 - 8.


----------



## jimmy liverpool

lockstock said:


> Again Weeks 1 - 4 - 8.
> 
> View attachment 57451
> View attachment 57452
> View attachment 57453


fk me legs are huge man.


----------



## lockstock

jimmy liverpool said:


> fkin hell mate....some progress on ya lad. well done man
> 
> J


Thanks Jimmy :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> LMAO - Paul your a bloody mutant.
> 
> Nice progress bruvva!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Steve,

Your post will be going in the morning mate or Mon at latest


----------



## jimmy liverpool

lockstock said:


> Thanks Jimmy :thumbup1:


no probs mate.....credit where its due lad.

Wat u aiming for man?


----------



## lockstock

jimmy liverpool said:


> no probs mate.....credit where its due lad.
> 
> Wat u aiming for man?


With a bit of luck im hoping to qualify in November for next years NABBA Britain finals in May. Staying injury free and remaining healthy are my priorities at the moment to keep the improvements coming.


----------



## jimmy liverpool

lockstock said:


> With a bit of luck im hoping to qualify in November for next years NABBA Britain finals in May. Staying injury free and remaining healthy are my priorities at the moment to keep the improvements coming.


well all the very best matey.....you'll do well man

J


----------



## MRENIGMA

lockstock said:


> Again Weeks 1 - 4 - 8.
> 
> View attachment 57451
> View attachment 57452
> View attachment 57453


Ridiculous Transformation! Had to go back and ended up reading the whole Journal, very inspiring, that is some serious muscle memory, wish you all the best, keep it up.


----------



## lockstock

MRENIGMA said:


> Ridiculous Transformation! Had to go back and ended up reading the whole Journal, very inspiring, that is some serious muscle memory, wish you all the best, keep it up.


Thanks for reading MR and im glad you enjoy reading what im doing


----------



## Rotsocks

Incredible transformation.

Amazing what Muscle Memory along with a well matched training plan with excellent nutrition can yeild in such a short space of time. 

Very impressed. Looking large:thumb:


----------



## lockstock

Rotsocks said:


> Incredible transformation.
> 
> Amazing what Muscle Memory along with a well matched training plan with excellent nutrition can yeild in such a short space of time.
> 
> Very impressed. Looking large:thumb:


Thanks Rot,

Yea, if it wasnt for muscle memory it would be long road.... Of course the right plan has to be in place as you know.


----------



## lockstock

Ive decided to change my training around as mentioned before because of my arms as they need more mass (im not happy with them at all) so im prioritising both triceps and biceps on different days, personally i think i will see a noticable difference when the next lot of photo's go up. Now my training will be 5 days per week instead of 4 but still the same amount of recuperation inbetween muscle groups. I think this will be a smart move now ive hit my top weight.

My training pattern is now this;

Day 1 Legs

Day 2 Chest

Day 3 Rest

Day 4 Back

Day 5 Shoulders

Day 6 Triceps

Day 7 Rest

Day 8 Biceps

Day 9 Repeat the training pattern

Looking at the above i was thinking of switching places with triceps to biceps but my DOMS will last too long in triceps and i need this to be sorted for chest training so i have no soreness so i will be sticking with that.

I can no longer train 2 body parts together so now i can add more volume to my arm training and really fvck them up to stretch the fascia further... Thats the plan anyway!


----------



## RACK

Can't believe I've only just spotted the pics. Are you an Autobot lol!!!

Fantastic change mate. Are you still in Batley at the weekend?


----------



## lockstock

Hi Rack,

Autobot... Thats a new one, youre making me sound like a Transformer :laugh:

Yea im still going matey. 2 guys from my girly gym going. A guy in class 1 weighing around 17.10 in shape and a lad in the juniors, its too easy to say they will do well so i wont as you never know who's been hiding in a cave but both are looking well, thats all i can say as its ALL on the day.

Are you doing the shirts off... If there is one?


----------



## RACK

That;s the idea on the transformer bit haha

Yep I'll be there but the shirt will be staying well and truely on, it will prob be a tight top though  I'll keep an eye out for you and will introduce myself when I see you.


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> That;s the idea on the transformer bit haha
> 
> Yep I'll be there but the shirt will be staying well and truely on, it will prob be a tight top though  I'll keep an eye out for you and will introduce myself when I see you.


You go treat yourself to a nice top from baby GAP and i'll see you Saturday!


----------



## Steedee

lockstock said:


> Ive decided to change my training around as mentioned before because of my arms as they need more mass (im not happy with them at all) so im prioritising both triceps and biceps on different days, personally i think i will see a noticable difference when the next lot of photo's go up. Now my training will be 5 days per week instead of 4 but still the same amount of recuperation inbetween muscle groups. I think this will be a smart move now ive hit my top weight.
> 
> My training pattern is now this;
> 
> Day 1 Legs
> 
> Day 2 Chest
> 
> Day 3 Rest
> 
> Day 4 Back
> 
> Day 5 Shoulders
> 
> Day 6 Triceps
> 
> Day 7 Rest
> 
> Day 8 Biceps
> 
> Day 9 Repeat the training pattern
> 
> Looking at the above i was thinking of switching places with triceps to biceps but my DOMS will last too long in triceps and i need this to be sorted for chest training so i have no soreness so i will be sticking with that.
> 
> I can no longer train 2 body parts together so now i can add more volume to my arm training and really fvck them up to stretch the fascia further... Thats the plan anyway!


Nice plan Mr Lock.

Im liking the routine. I have just changed up to 5 days to prioritize a few things.

Looking forward to the next installment of photographs 

Keep up the hard work skeezer!

Ste

P.S Samples arrived to day. Will sample tomorrow, Cheers dooood.


----------



## JB-The Bull

Great log Dude, i'd like to say to all following this that Paul is one H**l of a knowledgable guy who is driven by the sport and by helping others, he helped me out with my first competition and is always someone you know you can go to for HONEST feedback and advice. An asset to UKM keep it up, i'm subscribed!!!

Enough of the polite stuff its feeding time!


----------



## RACK

Hi mate, sorry I missed you at the show. Hope you had a good day


----------



## ian73

Awsome progress man .


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Nice plan Mr Lock.
> 
> Im liking the routine. I have just changed up to 5 days to prioritize a few things.
> 
> Looking forward to the next installment of photographs
> 
> Keep up the hard work skeezer!
> 
> Ste
> 
> P.S Samples arrived to day. Will sample tomorrow, Cheers dooood.


Hi Steve,

Let me know how your plan pans out... Just like The A Team.. I love it when a plan comes together! 

Enjoy your samples


----------



## lockstock

JB-The Bull said:


> Great log Dude, i'd like to say to all following this that Paul is one H**l of a knowledgable guy who is driven by the sport and by helping others, he helped me out with my first competition and is always someone you know you can go to for HONEST feedback and advice. An asset to UKM keep it up, i'm subscribed!!!
> 
> Enough of the polite stuff its feeding time!


Thanks Joe,

Welcome to the Dark Side


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> Hi mate, sorry I missed you at the show. Hope you had a good day


Hi Rack,

I never made it in the end but i'll explain in my post mate.


----------



## lockstock

ian73 said:


> Awsome progress man .


Thanks Ian


----------



## lockstock

Not been on for a while as ive had stomach flu or Gastroenteritis. The last two times ive hit 225lbs ive got ill so im a bit p1ssed especially as of now as i know i was making great waves in rapid progress and ive found a few things out that are very simple but yet effective in making muscle gains whilst keeping bodyfat levels low.

If you havent had stomach flu it then i hope you dont as its nasty. Ive dropped 20lbs in 5 days and i still have it, im feeling a little better today but because its a virus nature will take its cause and it will end when it ends. The worst thing is no antibiotics or meds will make it go...

Here is a link worth reading;

http://www.webmd.boots.com/cold-and-flu/flu-guide/stomach-flu-not-influenza

People that ive spoke to thats had Stomach Flu ALL go to the gym so its obvious its a cross spreading of germs, dirty fvckers that go to the toilet and DONT wash there hands. Barbells, dumbbells, machines are full of bacteria so as you sweat etc all it takes is to wipe sweat or put your fingers near your mouth without thinking and you can catch it so im very wary of it now and will use an antibacterial hand gel before i go to the gym AND after to be on the safe because i dont want this problem again.

I must admit on Sunday i was in the worst pain ive EVER been in with my stomach so just be wary guys. I kid you not i look the same or not far off from my starting photo's.

Laying in bed with your clothes on, dressing gown on top and in bed i was beyond freezing for hours then before i knew it i was drenched in sweat and boiling hot.

The worst part is you CANT EAT as it makes the problem worse. Towards the end, like now only a few slices of toast with jam 1 or 2 times per day is possible and you MUST drink a tonne of water to keep hydrated. So for the time being im housebound as i darent go anywhere.

Im hoping to be ok in a few days as im booked to work at BodyPower all weekend and i would love to meet and talk loads of people, especially to get to know the U.K readers if you get the chance to go?

As the Scottish pooh expert Gillian McKeith would say, 'I long for a solid jobbie'!


----------



## Tassotti

Get well soon feller. You'll be back in no time making those unbelievable gains!!


----------



## Steedee

Sh1t man! Sorry to hear that. Typical after making such strong gains in such a short period. Im sure you will bounce back in no time buddy!

Get well soon doooood.

Steve

ps I would love to hear about ones said formula into rapid muscle growth in short periods of time thank you,


----------



## RACK

Get well soon mate, I'm sure you'll get the weight back on quick


----------



## lockstock

Tassotti said:


> Get well soon feller. You'll be back in no time making those unbelievable gains!!


Thanks Tassotti (Sounds like something nice on a Italian menu)... I shouldnt take me long as long as my health is in tact


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> Get well soon mate, I'm sure you'll get the weight back on quick


Cheers Chunk


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> Sh1t man! Sorry to hear that. Typical after making such strong gains in such a short period. Im sure you will bounce back in no time buddy!
> 
> Get well soon doooood.
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps I would love to hear about ones said formula into rapid muscle growth in short periods of time thank you,  [/quote
> 
> Thanks Steve,
> 
> A True Magician never reveals his trickery! :lol:


----------



## Steedee

lockstock said:


> A True Magician never reveals his trickery! :lol:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

Git


----------



## Tassotti

I reckon Lockstock eats 3 and a half cows per day


----------



## RACK

Chunk,...... You cut me deep mate. DEEP haha


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## RACK

Good to meet you today mate. Glad to hear you're gettin better too


----------



## lockstock

Tassotti said:


> I reckon Lockstock eats 3 and a half cows per day


Actually im not much of a big eater!

Nice Avi by the way, is she your training partner?


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> Chunk,...... You cut me deep mate. DEEP haha


Im not reffering to Chunk from the Goonies mate!


----------



## lockstock

romper stomper said:


> Sorry to hear of the above-stomach problems can be nasty- I had a massive stomach problem 6 weeks ago (still having trouble with eating the right amounts) every time I ate or drank anything I would get a searing burning pain across my diaphragm area that would double me up- so I could only drink water and only small sips even though I was so thirsty.
> 
> Went to the doctors - they thought it could be a parasite (not uncommon in Vietnam) stool test - blood tests nothing- pain got a lot worse could not sleep or eat- back to the doctors - ultrasound test - more blood and stool tests - more medications (now 7 different 3 x per day) still no affect. Went to another doctor (got a professor) more blood tests-stool tests - different medications - it was showing in the blood tests how dehydrated I was - results -he called my up I have no idea what is wrong.
> 
> So then it was hospital and more tests - end result had to go under a general and have an endoscopy - as they thought it could be an ulcer or worse- two biopsies and Nothing!!!
> 
> Gave more pills but they worked and have been ok ever since.
> 
> Three weeks (two on sick leave) of suffering and not eating and only sipping rehydrating salts and only lost 6.5 kg.
> 
> Best of luck with the recovery


Hope you make a quick recovery!


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> Good to meet you today mate. Glad to hear you're gettin better too


Good to meet you to Rack... I thought you would have had your posing vest and shorts on... At least! :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Chunk was my nickname at school 

I nearly went for a low cut top but deceided against it haha

How's the stomach now mate?


----------



## lockstock

RACK said:


> Chunk was my nickname at school
> 
> I nearly went for a low cut top but deceided against it haha
> 
> How's the stomach now mate?


Haha!

The stomach is A1 now thanks... and good fvcking riddance!


----------



## lockstock

Back from the dead... Thats what i feel like, as of last Sunday i started to feel 100% and it was like a breath of fresh air :thumbup1:

I started back at the gym on Monday and weighed a not so massive 14.4, this morning im 15.1 so its going back on ok. By the time i have trained each body part twice i know i will be where i left off and then i will take it from there.

Calorie wise im not counting, protein yes but not carbs and fats as im just happy to be eating again by putting my body in a anabolic state from soaking all the protein i have missed out on.... Wont be long before im back into full snoring mode which my gf LOVES :laugh:

Last Friday i headed off down to NEC Body Power with co owner of PHD and owner of Monster Supplements Mark Bowering, we go way back as we used to live together nearly 20 years ago, how time flies.

I wasnt feeling too good but i thought i would help out plus he was promoting my NAR brand. Finished setting the stall up at 9.30 p.m. then up early for Saturday and Sunday, got home at 8ish so all was good apart from my Akita having fits all weekend poor thing.

Getting back to the NEC, had a good chat with Pscarb and gave me his words of wisdom and he expected me to look better at the final and i agreed 100%. I prefere to hit my peak to qualify then do the final (if qualified) months later. I only just sussed this out last year so competing in November then doing the Final next May will be perfect.

I must say this about the NABBA standard this year, its certainly gone up 10 notches in my book. The quality in each catagory is awesome with some VERY nice physiques and this is really making me get my sh1t together as i dont want to be just another in the line up!

Spoke with Tiny Tom Blackman too, hes a cool character and i must give him this personal message... Stop fvcking about and get in condition!!! Personally you have fantastic shape, nice full muscle bellies with no glaring weak points (for a dwarf) Once you come in dry mate its a done deal as far as im concerned, thats the ONLY thing thats stopping you but im sure you have heard this a Gazillion times! Good luck at the Welsh qualifier Tinky Tom :thumbup1:

Also working on the Monster stand i had the privelige to be working along side IFBB Pro's Eddie Ebbew and the legendary good looker Berry De May, the stories he had to tell was awesome but its certainly not something i could post up here! :whistling:

Today will be my 3rd day of training so it will be shoulders. I didnt want to kick start my session with legs so it will upper body only until next Monday then from Tuesday i can kick start some nice angry sessions! 

Im looking forward to this Sunday as its the UKBFF Warrington qualifier and im heading down with a few mates to support the comeback of ALEX BROOKES!!! Loved his physique back in the day and from what i can see he look's his usual awesome self!


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad health is back to 100% mate and pile that weight back on. I am gutted i missed the NEC, sounded like a great day?

Whats wrong with the akita? My friend asked as he has got 6 and just had 6 pups too. Lovely dogs!!


----------



## Steedee

About bloody time.... 

Glad ya feeling better matey. Been mssing reading your log.

Sorry if has been mentioned bud but what qualifier are you doing or have you already qualified.

Ste


----------



## OJay

Glad to see you back in the game sure the weight will bounce back as you say


----------



## lockstock

kieren1234 said:


> Glad health is back to 100% mate and pile that weight back on. I am gutted i missed the NEC, sounded like a great day?
> 
> Whats wrong with the akita? My friend asked as he has got 6 and just had 6 pups too. Lovely dogs!!


Hi Kieren,

Thanks a lot buddy. The NEC was a great weekend... Especially for all you young lads because of the expo girls wearing next to nothing, im sure would of got a great pump! :lol:

One of my Akitas has ideopathic epilepsy so she has fits of no known cause, very unfortunate and it is upsetting but something that has to be dealt with im afraid.


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> About bloody time....
> 
> Glad ya feeling better matey. Been mssing reading your log.
> 
> Sorry if has been mentioned bud but what qualifier are you doing or have you already qualified.
> 
> Ste


Hi Ste,

Yea about time, fed up of having set backs but sh1t happens!

NABBA UK class 4 is my aim, its November 5th i think? So im hoping to qualify for next year in May so plenty of time to make some much needed improvements.


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> Glad to see you back in the game sure the weight will bounce back as you say


Thanks Ojay.

I had one of my mates text me to say hes got what i had, hes a top MMA instructor for KEYSI street fighting method... Hes not a happy chappy!


----------



## Suprakill4

lockstock said:


> Hi Kieren,
> 
> Thanks a lot buddy. The NEC was a great weekend... Especially for all you young lads because of the expo girls wearing next to nothing, im sure would of got a great pump! :lol:
> 
> One of my Akitas has ideopathic epilepsy so she has fits of no known cause, very unfortunate and it is upsetting but something that has to be dealt with im afraid.


Ah thats a shame mate, must be hard to deal with, he said he has had an akita with this before so knows what its like!


----------



## Steedee

lockstock said:


> Hi Ste,
> 
> Yea about time, fed up of having set backs but sh1t happens!
> 
> NABBA UK class 4 is my aim, its November 5th i think? So im hoping to qualify for next year in May so plenty of time to make some much needed improvements.


It does buddy and what doesnt kills us only makes us stronger buddy.

Im aiming for the novices at the uk. So thats good to be up there same time as you sir.

Sweet. 

Ste


----------



## lockstock

Steedee said:


> It does buddy and what doesnt kills us only makes us stronger buddy.
> 
> Im aiming for the novices at the uk. So thats good to be up there same time as you sir.
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Ste


Cool Ste, as long as i dont get ill then i'll be there.

Good luck in the Novice devision... This class is always rammed at this show so crack on and train hard matey! :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

Ive managed to train everything now as of last night from starting back last Monday. Ive gained 18lbs since then so all is going back nice and steady.

Over the weekend i came down with a cold and did nothing but sleep but this is now wearing off, maybe its just the after effects of the virus i had? Not sure really but i sure do feel better so thats great and my appetite is band on too.

As of today i will increase intensity and weight to 100% all out. 2 weeks away from the gym and 1 week of playing around training just to get some blood in muscle, it didnt feel too great as trying to get a pump when ive been mega dehydrated all that time... It just wasnt happening. Tonight should be a different story and i'll account for everything i do again to keep myself on track.

Going off topic now.. The NABBA Britain class 4. I was right in what i thought, Nick Vandal won class 4 and when saw pics of him i thought wow he is THE one to watch and i was bang on as he easily took it. Great overall shape and detail! Thats what keeps this sport alive, people just pop out of nowhere and BOOM they take the class.

I went to UKBFF Warrington on Sunday and it was the worst show ive been to in a while in terms of hardly any competitors, its usually very well turned out.. Done and dusted in 90mins and that was with 4 guest stars! Kizzy Vaines, Alvin Small, Bernie Cooper and Shaun Tavernier. For me Bernie looked incredible and shredded at 65 years young, how does he do it? Shaun Tavernier looked insane, i spoke with him after the show. He was 12.11 at the GP? And 14.7 2-3wks out from the Toronto Pro. He said he fvcked up big time at the GP but he certainly looked the dogs this time around and looked like a true top 202 pro who could compete against the best of them, i hope he gets it right... As i always say, Its ALL on the day!!!

Well done to Alex Brookes who took the overall. To be honest he hasnt changed one bit apart from having no hair... He even posed to Poison, it was like going back in time! He had around 7lbs or so to come off if i was to be a judge but he was big fvcker. Not many know this but Alex had 12 years off training and has only been back the last 3! Most older guys after a lay off seem to go backwards when they come back but Alex is starting where he left off so heads up to that!

Had a chat with some kid called James Llewellin, not sure if youve heard of him? 



It was good to catch up with J, disussing various topics that can be witnessed on Jeremy Kyle.

His forearms was looking rather large, i see he hasnt been able to break the old school boy habbit! :lol:

Last but not least.. Oscar Roberts the Over 50's winner. OMG, a facial clone of Branch Warren with shape, size and condition to die for... Amazing!


----------



## Guest

x


----------



## lockstock

Well, im ill again guys.. kind of? Im suffering with extreme tiredness (what a sh1tty year) and a light cold. As far as competing goes i shall give it a miss because i need my health to be A1, im not even thinking about competing again at all now so for the time being i shall plod on and leave my journal at a stand still.

Being ill, then coming back again etc, etc is wearing me down and it doesnt help that i always put pressure on myself to exceed further from my previous. Shame really but thats the way the cookie crumbles and my cookie has certainly crumbled this year :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti

Your health is the most important thing. Get yourself well. The competitions will be there each and every year should you decide to compete any time in the future.


----------



## lockstock

Hi Guys,

Big decision to make really but ive decided to no longer compete ever again!

Im busy horse riding, being out on my raptor 700 breaking into farmers fields and getting some personal training myself in BJJ so im keeping busy... On top of that im still training like i want to be number 1 (dont we all) its nice and refreshing rather than just bodybuilding even though its my ultimate passion + i have my NAR brand to contend with which keeps me busy.

Im nice and lean at 217lbs and if i want to eat cake i will eat it, if i want to miss the gym for a day then i will. No stress at all and on top of that my health is great as i havent been ill for a good few months.

Just thought id let you know im done with oil and mankinis, I'll leave that to you guys! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Big decision to make really but ive decided to no longer compete ever again!
> 
> Im busy horse riding, being out on my raptor 700 breaking into farmers fields and getting some personal training myself in BJJ so im keeping busy... On top of that im still training like i want to be number 1 (dont we all) its nice and refreshing rather than just bodybuilding even though its my ultimate passion + i have my NAR brand to contend with which keeps me busy.
> 
> Im nice and lean at 217lbs and if i want to eat cake i will eat it, if i want to miss the gym for a day then i will. No stress at all and on top of that my health is great as i havent been ill for a good few months.
> 
> Just thought id let you know im done with oil and mankinis, I'll leave that to you guys! :thumbup1:


Paul i am both sad and happy to hear this mate.....sad because you are a great competitor and such a nice guy to compete against, Happy because your such a great competitor 

i understan your decision though Paul as next year will be my last year onstage.....

all the very best mate with NAR and the horse riding  hope to see you at the odd show....


----------



## OJay

its a big decision to make but obviously hasnt been one that you have just made just like that, plenty of thought must've gone into that. I'm pleased for you that you have the other things to drive you throughout, its sad that you wont be competing again but glad to head health is top notch again 

all the best mate


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> Paul i am both sad and happy to hear this mate.....sad because you are a great competitor and such a nice guy to compete against, Happy because your such a great competitor
> 
> i understan your decision though Paul as next year will be my last year onstage.....
> 
> all the very best mate with NAR and the horse riding  hope to see you at the odd show....


Thanks Paul,

I personally feel burnt out, not from training but competing even though i only do the odd show now and again. On top of that i really feel in my heart that i cant compete with todays competitors because the standard keeps on getting better and better which is awesome for the sport as it keeps it alive and people motivated for their next venture.

Good luck with your final year in 2012 Paul and i wish you all the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

OJay said:


> its a big decision to make but obviously hasnt been one that you have just made just like that, plenty of thought must've gone into that. I'm pleased for you that you have the other things to drive you throughout, its sad that you wont be competing again but glad to head health is top notch again
> 
> all the best mate


Thanks Jay,

It was a tough one but a wise one!


----------



## lockstock

Vin said:


> As I always say no bodybuilder is ever retired, just taking a break


Been there before have we Vin? :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Sorry to hear this mate but sounds like you're well happy with the choice. All the best with the future


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> I personally feel burnt out, not from training but competing even though i only do the odd show now and again. On top of that i really feel in my heart that i cant compete with todays competitors because the standard keeps on getting better and better which is awesome for the sport as it keeps it alive and people motivated for their next venture.
> 
> Good luck with your final year in 2012 Paul and i wish you all the best mate :thumbup1:


thanks Paul, i to have thought that the standard is getting so much better(or i am getting old  ) i did my last supernumerary judging sheet at the NABBA Britain and the top 6 where of a very high standard......


----------



## TAT 70

This journal is a great read mate.

Who you training bjj with ?


----------



## lockstock

TAT 70 said:


> This journal is a great read mate.
> 
> Who you training bjj with ?


Thanks TAT!

I train here now www.mdma.co.uk


----------



## 3752

lockstock said:


> Thanks TAT!
> 
> I train here now www.mdma.co.uk


Hey Paul hope you are well mate?


----------



## lockstock

Hi Guy's,

Not been on here for a long time so i thought i would have a nosy as i havent got a clue whats going on in bodybuilding world these days as my head is buried into MMA and i love it so it was a great move. I havent done any bodybuilding at all since July 2011 so im simming down pretty well from an off-season 225lbs down to a much fitter off-seasoned 195lbs with hardly any loss of strength which is great.

Im behind in my training because of injuries but my progression rate is good (said my coach) considering after 4 weeks of training the injuries started to come... Ripped right hamstring from bjj, Cracked wind pipe from triangle choke drills with my coach Andy Hazell, Hyperextended both elbows and knees twice, Ulner nerve damage to my right elbow from shoot boxing and now ive torn my lumber area on the right hand side. I have had sciatica for over 2 years which is a b1tch so i have good days and bad days with that but as i always say, life could always be worse!

To be honest with you ive done the bodybuilding game for years and years and it is a piece of p1ss compared to what you have to do for MMA training and thats why i like it... Because its MUCH harder and i love the challange. To just think fvck it and stop training, time shrink and get fitter plus get get a stack of injuries and knocks & Bangs each week you really have to switch to a different mindset and im loving it.

Here is what i look like now, i still have more muscle to loose but it is coming down slowly. I could fight at 180-185 at my height of 5ft 5" but 170 would kill me so i will always face taller guys but thats ok as long as you have a good dwarf stratergy in place :thumbup1:


----------



## lockstock

Pscarb said:


> Hey Paul hope you are well mate?


Hey Paul, good to hear from you mate. Im doing ok thanks and good luck in your prep seeing as though this is your final year... Time to get your glutes out before you know it, haha!


----------

